# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2015



## Vince (1 Jul 2015 às 07:49)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 09:43)

Bons dias .

Voltamos ao bom tempo...dias de verão ,nublado e bom ambiente na rua,com 19.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 11:50)

Bom dia de verão continua ,até me sinto mais leve ,com 22.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 14:45)

Boas...hoje já se ouve os passarinhos a cantar,pardais e companhia ,o meu cão,só hoje...já comeu mais,que Dom/Seg...já ´vai com 2 malgas de ração ,lá fora o sol já vai aparecendo ,nuvens altas e médias,temperatura a subir,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (1 Jul 2015 às 14:53)

Boas. Esta noite (não sei as horas pois não vi) acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação. Alguem deu conta de trovoada?


----------



## jotackosta (1 Jul 2015 às 15:29)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Esta noite (não sei as horas pois não vi) acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação. Alguem deu conta de trovoada?



O IPMA também detectou descargas eléctricas no Distrito de Viseu e Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 16:50)

Boas...novamente mais nublado,brisa mais fresca de WNW,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 17:08)

Terá havido efectivamente alguma trovoada durante a noite, entre as 3h e as 5h talvez. E mais recentemente aparecem duas descargas ali perto de Moimenta da Beira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

Com 26.7ºC...há tantos dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ...hoje está a ser,um dia de verão saudável .


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2015 às 17:23)

StormRic disse:


> Terá havido efectivamente alguma trovoada durante a noite, entre as 3h e as 5h talvez. E mais recentemente aparecem duas descargas ali perto de Moimenta da Beira.



Isso é no mínimo estranho, é que pelo radar à hora que foram registadas as descargas, não surgem grandes ecos que pudessem originar qualquer trovoada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2015 às 17:25)

Por aqui já houve um período de aguaceiros fracos com umas gotas grossas. O vento segue por vezes moderado e estão 23.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jul 2015 às 17:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso é no mínimo estranho, é que pelo radar à hora que foram registadas as descargas, não surgem grandes ecos que pudessem originar qualquer trovoada.



Poderá ter sido mesmo trovoada seca, mas para algumas destas descargas pode haver erro de detecção/localização como já tem acontecido com o detector do IPMA.
Mas como há pelo menos uma outra detecção, alguma daquelas descargas poderá ser verdadeira:



pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas. Esta noite (não sei as horas pois não vi) acordei com o alarme de trovoada da minha estação. Alguem deu conta de trovoada?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2015 às 17:32)

Recomeçam os aguaceiros, desta vez estão mais concentrados. Por cima do Caramulo está um belo capacete de nuvens.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jul 2015 às 17:34)

Chuva moderada agora, vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

Boas...por casa a temperatura já desceu 3/4ºC,com este fresco natural lá fora,esta noite desce mais 2/3ºC,para chegar aos 21/22ºC...que é o ideal ,não choveu,mas esta renovação de ar,já não foi chita ,meio nublado e com 23.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jul 2015 às 21:20)

Boas...céu pouco nublado,boa brisa a passar por dentro de casa ,lá fora com 21.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## Dematos (2 Jul 2015 às 01:48)

Max. de hoje 30,8°C; agora: 21,0°C! Por aqui tambem nao caiu 1pinga! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 12:12)

Boas...os modelos variaram novamente ,não é verdade o que lá está ...para a semana ,tudo calmo ,sol em aquecimento,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 13:14)

Vai subindo,vento fraco de SWW,com 27.0ºC...bom dia de verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 15:15)

Boas...por casa já abunda algum fresco ,esta noite ajudou apagar o resto do bafo ,próximas 3 noites ainda vão ser frescas...ajuda repor o fresco durante a noite ,no geral por casa 22/23ºC,lá fora 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 18:07)

Céu limpo e a temperatura estável,com 30.5ºC.


----------



## dahon (2 Jul 2015 às 18:16)

Eles andam ai. 







Hoje é um bom dia para as teorias da conspiração.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 20:52)

Boas...vai refrescando,com 26.2ºC e ligeira brisa.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jul 2015 às 21:47)

A brisa já mais forte ,com 23.3ºC...mais boa noite para refrescar a casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 08:00)

Bons dias .

Tudo calmo ,céu azul e vento fraco,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 10:26)

Boas...hoje promete mais ,tudo calmo ,sol já bem quente,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 11:44)

O vento de SSW aumentar ,temperatura a subir ,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 14:56)

Boas...mais ,vento moderado de SWW,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 19:07)

Boas...tarde já com cheirinho a ,com 31.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 20:26)

Temperatura já descer,brisa fresca já a chegar,com 28.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jul 2015 às 21:30)

Brisa mais fresca...com 24.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jul 2015 às 11:57)

24.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2015 às 16:22)

Boas...a manhã foi passada em banhos ,até perto das 14h...começou a chegar o ar ,já nem há sombra do pinheiro se estava bem ,hoje já faz chamuscar ,lá fora com 34.5ºC .


----------



## nunessimoes (4 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a manhã foi passada em banhos ,até perto das 14h...começou a chegar o ar ,já nem há sombra do pinheiro se estava bem ,hoje já faz chamuscar ,lá fora com 34.5ºC .


Boas... Tens incêndio aí em castelo branco em Monte Gordo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2015 às 17:22)

nunessimoes disse:


> Boas... Tens incêndio aí em castelo branco em Monte Gordo.


Boas,já tinha visto o fumo,afinal é mais longe do que eu pensava ,ainda fica longe,por ali é zona de pinhal.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jul 2015 às 18:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,já tinha visto o fumo,afinal é mais longe do que eu pensava ,ainda fica longe,por ali é zona de pinhal.


O incêndio está a meio caminho entre castelo branco e onde eu estou (cimo dos cunqueiros), estava em dúvida entre monte gordo e vale de água. Observei 2 aviões e 1 helicóptero. Parece estar controlado, mas o vento sopra aqui de sul/SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2015 às 19:15)

Boas ...muito ar quente ainda ,com 33.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2015 às 19:44)

Boas...o vento já virou para NW e aumentou,já se começa a sentir o ar mais fresco,com 31.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 34.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jul 2015 às 23:05)

Brisa de NW,com 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 09:47)

Boas...hoje já vai chamuscar bem ,com 25.3ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 11:05)

Boas...o gajo já morde ,sol muito ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jul 2015 às 11:57)

25.2°C no Sarzedo e um ventinho que refresca...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 12:14)

Boas ...está visto ,vai ser uma semana a ser bomberdeado ...com ar quente...de dia  e de noite ,isto é que vai uma crise ,lá fora com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 15:03)

Boas ,ar quente ,com 33.4ºC...está um bafo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 16:01)

Boas,sol doentio e nuvens altas a chegar...grande bafo ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Jul 2015 às 21:20)

Boas

Cá regresso eu, acabou-se as férias , cheguei há pouco da minha terra Matarraque (fica no Concelho de Cascais) já faltou mais para voltar para lá em definitivo não vejo a hora...
 lá tem estado os dias quentinhos sem exageros algum vento, e as noites algumas fresquinhas.

agora por Santa Comba, esta muito fumo com vento fraco, sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jul 2015 às 22:24)

Boas...tarde ,nada se mexe ,com 26.3ºC,o alcatrão da estrada ainda deita muito calor ,voltamos há noites ...e a casa já começa aquecer .

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 33.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 10:31)

Boas...voltamos em cheio aos dias de ar quente ...isto é que vai uma seca ,sol já chamusca ,com 28.6ºC...a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 10:58)

Não para ...de subir ,com 30.1ºC...abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 12:38)

Boas ...já não se pode andar devido ao mau tempo ,33.7ºC...abrasador...braseiro .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 13:03)

A máxima de ontem já ficou para trás ...vai abrasando ,com 34.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 14:46)

Boas ...ar quente de SSW ,com 36.0ºC...já está em brasa lá fora .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

Boas tardes!

Por aqui uns irrespiráveis 36ºC!

Insuportável!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 16:38)

Boas...fui obrigado a ir há rua e há cidade,Deus me livre ,ainda eu fui de carro e AC ligado,com o sol a morder nos braços ,uns abrasivos 37.0ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 17:58)

Nuvens altas a chegar,o vento a virar para SWW e aumentar...muito ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 21:19)

Boas...tarde bem ,ligeira brisa e a temperatura vai descendo,com 30.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.4ºC / 37.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

Brisa de NW...mas fraca ,com 28.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Jul 2015 às 22:04)

boas

dia de sol, com nuvens altas. Houve vento durante a tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações, com excepção do vento que parou. sigo com 21.7ºC 

extremos:  14.7ºC mínima  \  28.0ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jul 2015 às 23:03)

A brisa mais fresca de NW,ainda 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 13:07)

Boas ....mais um de inferno ao vivo ,só ar quente e o gajo lá de cima abrasar ,com 34.7ºC...um bafio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 15:13)

Boas...a máxima de ontem já ficou para trás ,lá fora uns tórridos 37.5ºC ...por casa,uns frescos 25/26ºC...nada mau .


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...a máxima de ontem já ficou para trás ,lá fora uns tórridos 37.5ºC ...por casa,uns frescos 25/26ºC...nada mau .


Tens aí novamente incêndio na zona de Sobral do Campo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 17:21)

Boas ...o vento virou para WNW e aumentou ,mas muito quente ,com 36.9ºC .


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2015 às 19:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...o vento virou para WNW e aumentou ,mas muito quente ,com 36.9ºC .




É visível daí o fumo do incêndio de Sobral do Campo? Aumentou nos últimos minutos?


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2015 às 20:40)

Voltei a comprar uma daquelas estações baratas do lidl, marca precisamente 22.0ºC agora.
A máxima foi de 31.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Jul 2015 às 21:17)

Boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo. houve vento da parte da tarde. 
atualmente continuo sem alterações, vento continua e sigo com 21.9ºC

extremos:  15.4ºC mínima  \  27.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

StormRic disse:


> É visível daí o fumo do incêndio de Sobral do Campo? Aumentou nos últimos minutos?


Não,moro na parte sul da cidade,tenho a cidade e o monte do castelo na frente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

Boas...hoje com direito a brisa de NW,mais forte hoje,já vai refrescando a olhos vistos ...bem que sabe estar na rua ,depois,mais uma tarde bem ,com 26.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.8ºC / 38.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

Boas...boa brisa para arejar a casa,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jul 2015 às 23:14)

17ºC certos.
Desceu 1ºC a cada meia hora desde o pôr do sol.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jul 2015 às 08:32)

17.8ºC agora, após uma mínima de 13.4ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 10:11)

Boas ...já está mau tempo lá fora ,sol abrasador ,já vai nos 28.5ºC...mais um dia de inferno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 11:21)

Boas...que grande arrelia que está lá fora ...com 31.4ºC .


----------



## panda (8 Jul 2015 às 11:44)

Nickname disse:


> Voltei a comprar uma daquelas estações baratas do lidl, marca precisamente 22.0ºC agora.
> A máxima foi de 31.8ºC


Já agora podias dizer qual é a estação do lidl. Se puderes meteres ai uma foto agradecia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 11:46)

Boas......vai subindo 32.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 14:23)

Boas ...já com almocinho no sitio ,não tarda nada que vai uma ,fui por o carro na garagem,a sombra já lhe estava a fugir ...lá fora parece outro planeta ,sol abrasar e ar quente ,com 36.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

Boas ...hoje sem o vento de NW,ainda está perigoso lá fora ,a máxima foi igual há de ontem ,com 37.2ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Boas...some e segue...amanhã há mais ,hoje a brisa a fazer pouco efeito ,ainda uns 29.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.4ºC / 38.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Jul 2015 às 22:15)

boas

dia de sol com mais calor, mas o vento não deixou subir a temperatura. 
atualmente sem vento com a temperatura alta nos 23.9ºC 

extremos:  19.5ºC mínima  \  30.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Ainda 28.5ºC ...ainda nem dá para abrir as janelas .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jul 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite. Já me começo a fartar desta pasmaceira de seca meteorológica prolongada, mas se eu me queixo nem quero imaginar os pobres dos Alentejanos e outras populações mais afetadas com o calor.

O dia de hoje foi quente, não tão quente como o previsto, afinal a temperatura aqui ficou aquem do aviso amarelo emitido pelo IPMA tendo somente chegado aos 32.3ºC.

Falando agora de outros assuntos estes dias de estabilidade atmosférica, têm permitido chegar à conclusão que no período noturno o meu sensor de temp. regista sempre uma temperatura mais elevada que a estação do Keipha, se até aqui o problema na medição nas mínimas era o arrefecimento radiativo por o sensor não estar protegido com nada, agora parece que o problema é sobre-aquecimento dentro daquele rs de rolo de papel improvisado. Já não sei que faça
Por exemplo neste momento:
Temp atual estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20150708/e20150708/mdaily): 20.1ºC
Temp. atual sensor La crosse: 21.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jul 2015 às 01:51)

Neste momento e só porque surgiu vento de Este a temperatura da estação do keipha subiu de modo a acompanhar o meu transmissor (situação esquisita)
Temp atual estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20150708/e20150708/mdaily): 19.9ºC
Temp. atual sensor La crosse: 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 10:15)

Boas...continuação de mau tempo ...já está um sufoco e um sol abrasador ,a esta hora já vai nos 29.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 12:30)

Boas ...cheguei agora da rua,já está de loucos lá fora ,fresco,fresco por favor ,34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 14:24)

Boas ...o vento de SWW aumentar e quente ,com 35.6ºC...vai subindo ...parece que têm patins .


----------



## Nickname (9 Jul 2015 às 14:38)

Mínima de 18.8ºC
Sigo com 32.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 15:02)

Boas...lá fora estão 36.6ºC ,e agora vou ter que ir ao centro da cidade...fazer um exame médico,e o carro ao sol ...quando entrar fico ,terá que ser ...até logo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jul 2015 às 15:49)

Hoje está a concretizar-se o dia mais quente do ano com uma temperatura atual de 36.4°C. O vento rodou para o quadrante oeste, mas tem predominado do quadrante leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 17:01)

Boas ...já cheguei ...e vivo ,o centro da cidade estava abrasar ,com 39.0ºC ,com pouca circulação de ar,parecia uma sauna ao vivo ,por aqui ainda uns terrores 37.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 18:51)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,sol muito quente vento ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

Máxima de 36.4ºC segundo o meu transmissor, sim porque hoje a estação do Keipha acabou por registar uma temperatura abaixo da minha com uns 35.7ºC. Até à sombra o meu transmissor deteta temperaturas superiores ...

Ficou hoje carimbado (até ao momento) o dia mais quente do ano. Esperemos que aquelas temperaturas elevadíssimas que o GFS está a prever não se concretizem.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Jul 2015 às 20:59)

boas

mais um dia de sol e quente. hoje já com menos vento, mas mesmo assim houve um pouco. 
atualmente sem alterações. sigo com 23.9ºC 

temperaturas de hoje:  18.8ºC mínima  \  34.0ºC Máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Boas...por aqui ainda uns frescos 27.3ºC ,brisa de WNW fraca .

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2015 às 09:33)

Ontem, 9 de julho :
Máxima 35.7ºC
mínima 18.8ºC

Hoje a mínima foi de 14.1ºC, e vai choviscando com 15.2ºC por agora.
Sopra um vento fraco, que tendo em conta o dia quente de ontem, quase provoca uma sensação de frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2015 às 11:10)

Boas...até que enfim,uma manhã de verão de jeito ...que alivio ,mas a casa continua ,logo pela manhã alguma neblina,bem que soube este fresco natural para sair de casa ...pelas 7.30h,estava um mimo,céu limpo e com 24.8ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Jul 2015 às 11:55)

A mim até me fez impressão este fresco, hoje de manhã até cheirava a terra molhada, o contraste do forno do meu quarto com a temperatura fresca da rua até me fez arrepiar, quase como se estivesse mesmo muito frio...

De resto estes últimos dias têm sido terriveis, ontem não preguei olho até sensivelmente à 1:30 (não sei a hora certa), e por acaso também acaordei por volta das 7:00... Isto claro, para não falar das dores de cabeça e da indisposição ocasional causada pelo calor (é sempre por olta das 19:00) .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2015 às 12:52)

Boas...continuação de um bom dia de verão...há que aproveitar hoje ,o que se segue...não é nada bom ,com 28.8ºC e uma ligeira brisa WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2015 às 20:11)

Boas...até enfim,um dia normal de verão ,nada de vento quente e seco ,temperatura a descer normal,com 28.3ºC...boa brisa a correr para arejar a casa,isso é mais logo ,por casa já não se sente o bafo,menos 3.0ºC...em relação a ontem por esta hora.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 33.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jul 2015 às 22:09)

Boas...boa noite para arejar a casa ,as próximas 2/3 noites,parece que não vão fugir há regra,mais frescas,boa brisa e com 23.0ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

14.7ºC

Máxima : 27.2ºC

A temperatura apenas ultrapassou os 18ºC ás 12:40 quando o Sol começou a furar por ente as nuvens.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Jul 2015 às 23:47)

boas

dia mais fresquinho, o céu esteve encoberto ate mais ou menos as 12.30. depois veio o sol. 
houve vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente sem alterações de maior, apenas não há vento. sigo com 20.7ºC 

temperaturas de hoje:  19.1ºC mínima  \  26.4ºC maxima


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2015 às 06:26)

Acabado de acordar, madrugada bem fresca, com alguma nebilna.
11.8ºC por agora.
mínima : 11.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2015 às 10:45)

Boas...céu limpo e está prometido mais ,sol já bem ,com 27.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (11 Jul 2015 às 12:04)

25.9°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

Boas ...voltamos ao mau tempo ,a manhã andei pelo centro da cidade...e já foi de aflitos a partir das 11h ...porra...já nem se pode ir há rua ,com 35.1ºC ,vento quente e sol muito quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2015 às 18:23)

Boas...a tarde ainda continua ,algum vento de SWW e ,com 33.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2015 às 22:21)

Boas...brisa de NW,bem que sabe ,já vai arejando a casa o fresco natural ,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Jul 2015 às 22:59)

boas

dia de sol para não variar, mas com vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente sem alterações com a exceção do vento que está nulo.  sigo com 20.6ºC 

temperaturas:  16.2ºC mínima  \  26.7ºC maxima


----------



## Nickname (11 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

A máxima atingiu os 30.2ºC

16.6ºC por agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 10:17)

Boas...mais um dia de ,se vai preparando,sol já muito quente ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jul 2015 às 10:38)

Mínima de 13.3ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e 21.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (12 Jul 2015 às 11:49)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 27.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 12:52)

Boas ...muito sol e já escaldar ,com 30.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 15:30)

Boas ...tarde ...vento fraco ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 18:21)

Boas ...a tarde como sempre ,muito quente ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

boas


por aqui o dia já mais quente mas não chegou aos 30ºC, muito por culpa do ventinho  de NW que soprou toda a tarde. 
atualmente sem alterações, sigo com 23.2ºC 

extremos:  17.1ºC minima  \  27.4ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

Boas...fim de tarde ainda quente,hoje a brisa de NW...muito fraca ,ainda 29.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

Brisa fraca de WNW.ainda 26.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 14:00)

Boas ...mais uma semana a ser bomberdeado com ar ,isto está de aflitos ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## dahon (13 Jul 2015 às 15:14)

Por Viseu não tenho acesso à temperatura neste momento, mas a corrente de ar vinda de sul é sufocante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 15:18)

Boas ...sol que até chateia ...calor de doidos ,nada se mexe ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jul 2015 às 15:24)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu não tenho acesso à temperatura neste momento, mas a corrente de ar vinda de sul é sufocante.



Fui ao centro de saúde logo de manhã e já estava uma caloraça.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 16:32)

A temperatura vai doida hoje ,tenho que...tapar-lhe a boca ,não para de subir ,com 37.0ºC .


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jul 2015 às 17:02)

Venho agora da rua, e confirmo, está insuportável. O pior é que está quase tanto calor onde tenho o computador como lá fora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 18:12)

Albifriorento disse:


> Venho agora da rua, e confirmo, está insuportável. O pior é que está quase tanto calor onde tenho o computador como lá fora.


As noites têm estado frescas para refrescar a casa...por aqui estão dentro de casa 25/26ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 18:13)

Boas...por aqui está na hora perigosa...lá fora 37.1ºC .


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 18:53)

A facilidade com que este ano, desde Maio, se atinje ou ultrapassa os 40ºC continua a ser notável. Hoje Pinhão e Mirandela:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 19:14)

Ver estas temperaturas escandalosas no interior de norte a sul ,no mapa em cima,e ver as temperaturas entre Peniche e a zona de Sintra,é de meter inveja ,e é para onde vou fugir daqui a 8 dias,para uma daquelas praias ,já está assente ,para a semana não quero assistir ao espetáculo de terror que vêm por ai ,por aqui ainda sol quente e nada se mexe ,com 37.2ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Jul 2015 às 19:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> e é para onde vou fugir daqui a 8 dias,para uma daquelas praias ,já está assente ,para a semana não quero assistir ao espetáculo de terror que vêm por ai





às seis da tarde, 40ºC é de facto um "escândalo"!


----------



## bartotaveira (13 Jul 2015 às 19:40)

42,5ºC de máxima em Santa Valha, Valpaços, às 17:25. Não conheço as condições de instalação da estação, mas é impressionante!

Santa Valha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 19:51)

Até que enfim ,vento a chegar de WNW e aumentar,já começou a varrer o ar ,boa descida assim de repente ,com 33.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

Eu só gostava era que no inverno os papéis se invertessem (mas é impossível), isto é fizesse aqui mais frio que no norte do distrito. Mais um dia em que a temperatura máxima aqui em Tondela ficou aquém do aviso amarelo do IPMA (e ainda bem).
*Máxima de 34.6ºC*

Alguns apontamentos do nevoeiro ou neblina desta manhã:


----------



## Albifriorento (13 Jul 2015 às 20:57)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> As noites têm estado frescas para refrescar a casa...por aqui estão dentro de casa 25/26ºC .


Sortudo... Aqui estão para cima de 30... E pior, abro as janelas com a luzes apagadas e entram a porcaria dos mosquitos todos .

Vida de pobre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

Albifriorento disse:


> Sortudo... Aqui estão para cima de 30... E pior, abro as janelas com a luzes apagadas e entram a porcaria dos mosquitos todos .
> 
> Vida de pobre .


Por aqui que é quase campo ,e com janelas viradas para todas direções,sempre é mais fácil,em noites mais frescas e com algum vento,conseguir arejar a casa,hoje ainda vai demorar abrir as janelas,lá fora ainda 30.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Jul 2015 às 21:43)

boas 

dia de calor mas com o habitual vento da parte da tarde. de manha estava nevoeiro cerrado até ao Carregal do sal. depois de lá o sol reinava. 
atualmente vento mais fraco, sigo com 22.6ºC

temperaturas de hoje: 16.0ºC mínima  \  30.8ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jul 2015 às 22:51)

Boas...temperatura hoje muito fraca a descer ,apesar do vento de NW...hoje pouco fresco ,ainda 27.5ºC .

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 37.8ºC .


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 04:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Alguns apontamentos do nevoeiro ou neblina desta manhã:



 Um sonho essas visões etéreas! Que bela região, gosto imenso de ver todo esse arvoredo, ainda mais bonito por entre as neblinas e nevoeiros!


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2015 às 15:04)

Boas
Muito calor e vento
A temperatura anda no sobe e desce 
Atual 37.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2015 às 15:43)

Boas ...a manhã foi passada em banhos ...pelas 12.30h dei o fora ,a partir desta hora...só se eu fosse maluco ,mais um dia de inferno,isto já parece um deserto ´...só falta ver os camelos de 4 patas...a passear na rua ,com 36.4ºC e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2015 às 17:16)

Boas...grande bronca lá fora ...que ambiente mais doentio ,com 38.8ºC e ar quente .


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 17:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...grande bronca lá fora ...que ambiente mais doentio ,com 38.8ºC e ar quente .



O IPMA prevê que nestes próximos 10 dias as máximas não desçam abaixo dos 35ºC, com 40ºC para o dia 22. Deve ser um dos Julhos mais quentes nessa zona, pelo menos nas máximas.
Nas Normais 1981-2010, Julho teve uma máxima diária média de 32,2ºC e uma extrema de 40,8ºC. No entanto as mínimas estão frescas, pois a média 1981-2010 foi de 17,6ºC.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jul 2015 às 18:43)

A Temperatura máxima de ontem em Portugal, na rede do IPMA , foi registada no Pinhão, com uns escaldantes *41.7 ºc* 







Hoje é mais um dia de temperaturas perto dos 40, aliás Mirandela já os ultrapassou com 40.4 ºc às 16 UTC, enormes contrastes térmicos com as regiões costeiras/litorais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2015 às 20:21)

Boas ,por aqui ainda com uma temperatura pornográfica ,com 34.4ºC e tudo ferve lá fora .


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Jul 2015 às 21:43)

boas

dia quente por aqui, com nevoeiro durante as primeiras horas do dia. de tarde houve pouco vento, notou-se logo a temperatura. 
atualmente sem alterações, sigo com 22.8ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 16.6ºC mínima  \  32.7ºC maxima


----------



## panda (14 Jul 2015 às 22:28)

Máxima de hoje 38ºC
Temperatura atual 27.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2015 às 22:35)

Boas...ainda só ar quente ...fui a dar a minha voltinha depois de jantar ,cheguei cá ,ainda 29.5ºC...nem se pode abrir as janelas .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jul 2015 às 23:20)

O vento de WNW...já vai mostrando alguma frescura,mas ainda 28.0ºC ,por casa tudo fechado e ACs no máximo,gosto mais de frescura natural .


----------



## Nickname (15 Jul 2015 às 11:13)

14 de Julho , extremos

35.1ºC /15.0ºC

Por agora 27.7ºC e sol
Mínima esta madrugada 17.1ºC

Por volta das 7h da manhã cheirava-me a incêndio, felizmente isso ja não acontece.

Veão insuportavel este!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2015 às 11:48)

Boas ....noite quente e abafada ,o mercúrio já entrou em abolição ...não para de subir ,sol já torrar,eu que o diga...depois de um corte há relva ,o sol já estava a ficar pesado ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## panda (15 Jul 2015 às 13:02)

Boas
Mais um dia de 
Temperatura atual 35.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2015 às 13:03)

Boas...já mais fresco...eu ,já não me lembro de sentir a água da rede tão quente ,ainda...olhei  2 vezes para a torneira,se estava virada...para o quente ,pudera,com tantos dias de  ...e já com um braseiro a esta hora ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2015 às 14:26)

Boas...mais uma tarde de terror ,sol doentio ,com 37.3ºC e vento .


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2015 às 14:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...mais uma tarde de terror ,sol doentio ,com 37.3ºC e vento .



Ainda aguardamos pela reportagem até às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo (j/k). lol

Para o Albimeteo ir lá, só com um fato como este (e com ar condicionado incorporado no seu interior):
:


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 16:43)

Alguma conveção no serra da Estrela





Células já poente do outro lado da fronteira:





Webcam de Trancoso:


----------



## s2ug (15 Jul 2015 às 17:19)

A ver se dá em alguma coisa, sobre Sameiro, Serra da Estrela. Com 35,7ºC, 30% de humidade e 1018hpa.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 17:59)

s2ug disse:


> A ver se dá em alguma coisa, sobre Sameiro, Serra da Estrela.



 bela foto! Os _cumulus mediocris _estão a passar a _congestus_, mas as bases são altas e não estão bem definidas, pouca humidade para alimentar a convecção.

Está ali algo parecido com um _altocumulus lenticularis_.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Jul 2015 às 18:03)

Muita trovoada para aqueles lados


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 18:04)

Boas células do outro lado 





Webcam Trancoso :





E em Manteigas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 18:30)

Mais uma tarde bastante quente no interior norte!
Mirandela às 17h registava *41,3ºC*  





Células a passar de raspão, entre *Freixo de Espada à Cinta* e *Miranda do Douro.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 19:06)

Deve estar a chover bem, no extremo nordeste transmontano , perto Miranda do Douro.


----------



## s2ug (15 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

StormRic disse:


> bela foto! Os _cumulus mediocris _estão a passar a _congestus_, mas as bases são altas e não estão bem definidas, pouca humidade para alimentar a convecção.
> 
> Está ali algo parecido com um _altocumulus lenticularis_.



Houve uma sucessão de cumulus mas acabaram por dissipar. Se na 6ta houver alguma animação vou poder tirar umas boas fotos...


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 19:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Muita trovoada para aqueles lados





Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas células do outro lado





Joaopaulo disse:


> Células a passar de raspão, entre *Freixo de Espada à Cinta* e *Miranda do Douro.*





Joaopaulo disse:


> Deve estar a chover bem, no extremo nordeste transmontano , perto Miranda do Douro.



Todas as descargas têm caído para lá da fronteira:











Aquelas descargas deste lado registadas pelo IPMA tenho dúvidas, não são confirmadas pelo Blitz.

Quanto à chuva é difícil confirmar, não há estações, mas penso que, apesar do eco ser amarelo, a maior parte terá ficado pelo caminho como virga. A humidade relativa à superfície está muito baixa, 11%, os pingos evaporam-se antes de chegar ao solo.

 Mirandela hoje exagerou, deve ter batido a sua própria máxima de ontem (41,9ºC).


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2015 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Quanto à chuva é difícil confirmar, não há estações, mas penso que, apesar do eco ser amarelo, a maior parte terá ficado pelo caminho como virga. A humidade relativa à superfície está muito baixa, 11%, os pingos evaporam-se antes de chegar ao solo.



As células que se formaram na Serra da Estrela ,ao passarem por Celorico da Beira ainda deixaram alguma chuva.





A estação de Celorico acumulou *1,3mm*
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAC2#history


Do outro , em Espanha uma estação registou *2,5mm*
http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTILL21#history


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Jul 2015 às 21:12)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado, apenas havia sol depois de Canas de Senhorim. de resto o céu esteve limpo mas esbranquiçado. 
houve algum vento da parte da tarde. Actualmente sigo com 19.8ºC 

extremos de hoje:  17.1ºC mínima  \  30.9ºC Máxima


----------



## StormRic (15 Jul 2015 às 22:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A estação de Celorico acumulou *1,3mm*



 já é alguma coisa, especialmente porque o IPMA não acreditou no ECMWF:






Quanto ao GFS parece-me que nada tinha para hoje até essa hora. Já põe para amanhã e depois, aguaceiros, dispersos.
O Aladin e o Arome nada tinham, provavelmente o IPMA foi mais atrás destes modelos.
A previsão oficial continua a encarar a possibilidade de aguaceiros apenas para sexta-feira, apesar de haver indicações dos modelos para amanhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Boas...mais uma tarde bem ,e hoje que me fizeram andar na rua toda a tarde ,estava de mais ,vento muito  e seco,melhor ambiente agora ,vento de WNW e já se sente algum fresco,hoje já deu para abrir as janelas mais cedo ,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.2ºC / 38.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2015 às 08:49)

O dia começou com uma neblina baixa, que já despareceu por completo para dar lugar a céu limpo.
Mínima de 14.8ºC

Sigo com 17.3ºC e sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 09:59)

Boas...o dia nasceu com algumas nuvens ,nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo ,já vai aquecendo ,com 27.9ºC e o sol já feito numa brasa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 11:07)

Boas ...vai ficando ,com 30.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 11:47)

As temperaturas das 10h,na rede das Estações do IPMA...C.Branco e Faro,com as temperaturas mais altas ,onde o bafo  já está atacar ,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2015 às 15:17)

Boas
Céu com algumas nuvens e vento de SW
Temperatura atual 35.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 15:57)

belem disse:


> Ainda aguardamos pela reportagem até às zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo (j/k). lol
> 
> Para o Albimeteo ir lá, só com um fato como este (e com ar condicionado incorporado no seu interior):
> :


A 6 Km daqui...no rio Ponsul estavam 39.0ºC ,não é preciso ir para os vales do Rio Tejo,tenho o deserto ao pé de casa  ...por aqui 36.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2015 às 18:31)

máxima mais aceitável hoje, 31.9ºC
Por agora, 28.1ºC


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2015 às 18:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> A 6 Km daqui...no rio Ponsul estavam 39.0ºC ,não é preciso ir para os vales do Rio Tejo,tenho o deserto ao pé de casa  ...por aqui 36.8ºC.



Interessante, então como é que soube desse valor?

Sim, essa zona já é quente, ainda que aquém das zonas mais quentes junto ao vale do Tejo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 18:41)

Boas...continua  e vento de NW ainda quente ,com 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 18:45)

belem disse:


> Interessante, então como é que soube desse valor? É uma estimativa aproximada?
> 
> Sim, essa zona já é  quente, ainda que aquém das zonas mais quentes junto ao vale do Tejo.


Passei de carro na ponte,chegou a marcar 39.5ºC,deu uma tolerância de 0.5ºC,temperatura foi tirada do sensor do carro .


----------



## panda (16 Jul 2015 às 20:04)

Hoje o dia por aqui já foi um pouco mais fresco
Temperatura atual 30.5ºC
Máxima foi 35.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 20:46)

Boas...o sol já desapareceu no horizonte ,o vento de NW já com algum fresco ,esperar que a temperatura comece a descer ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Jul 2015 às 20:51)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com o  céu encoberto, limpando logo pelas manha, de tarde apareceram algumas nuvens altas. 
o vento sopra fraco desde o inicio da tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações, sigo com 22.6ºC, existe uma coluna de fumo em direcção á serra da estrela, para os lados da Covilhã talvez. 

temperaturas de hoje: 17.7ºC mínima  \  30.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jul 2015 às 22:58)

Boas...vento de NW,mais fraco,com 25.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 37.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 09:42)

Boas...noite ,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2015 às 09:46)

Céu pouco nublado, vê-se ainda algum fumo na zona da serra da Estrela.
Mínima: 15.2ºC

Sigo com 24.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2015 às 11:26)

Bom dia. O céu está praticamente todo tapado com a nebulosidade alta que está a chegar de sul e sudeste.
Temp. Atual: 27ºC


----------



## Nickname (17 Jul 2015 às 11:57)

28.3ºC céu muito nublado, começa a ficar algo abafado.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 12:37)

Caem umas pingas grossas no Sabugal.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 14:11)

Aguaceiro moderado há instantes no Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 14:11)

Boas...continua nublado e bastante abafado ,durante a manhã andava na rua e caíram alguns pingos por várias vezes ,nunca mais chove ,com 30.0ºC .


----------



## dahon (17 Jul 2015 às 14:42)

Virgas everywhere.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 14:49)

O sol já vai aparecendo...algumas nuvens,vento fraco,com 31.5ºC...abafado .


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jul 2015 às 15:00)

Caem os primeiros pingos do dia. O radar engana bem...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 17:09)

Boas ...lá fora está do pior ,sol muito quente e vento ,no horizonte para os lados de Espanha,está-se a formar para ,está a passar ao lado,com 36.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 17:44)

As nuvens vão-se congestionando para SSE...vamos esperar ,mas o bafo continua ,com 35.5ºC.


----------



## s2ug (17 Jul 2015 às 17:53)

Linha de instabilidade com vários cumulus que vão crescendo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:07)

Espectacular eco de radar sobre o Tejo internacional! Está a prosseguir para norte.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:10)

s2ug disse:


> Linha de instabilidade com vários cumulus que vão crescendo.



 linda foto! A que horas foi obtida e em que direcção?

Entretanto no extremo norte, entre Chave e Vinhais tem que estar a chover:






O problema é a grande secura dos níveis baixos, o alimento das células esgota-se rapidamente. Apenas 10 minutos depois daquele fortíssimo eco de radar, a célula que entrou na Beira Baixa pelo Tejo internacional já reduziu muito a sua força. Talvez ainda chegue algo às Idanhas:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:17)

Temos trovoada no norte:







E a entrar no distrito de Castelo Branco depois de ter roçado Portalegre:


----------



## s2ug (17 Jul 2015 às 18:24)

Foto tirada às 17.50 a linha de instabilidade vai desde a zona do Sabugal zona da Guarda até à zona de Belmonte. Foto tirada do PV São Lourenço, Manteigas.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:34)

s2ug disse:


> Foto tirada às 17.50 a linha de instabilidade vai desde a zona da Guarda até à zona de Belmonte. Foto tirada do PV São Lourenço, Manteigas.



Portanto aquela povoação será Vale de Amoreira e um pouco mais à frente a confluência do Zêzere com o Beijames, do vale de Verdelhos. O fumo já desapareceu por completo?


----------



## s2ug (17 Jul 2015 às 18:44)

Afirmativo StormRic, o incêndio de Verdelhos já esta extinto e em fase de rescaldo...

Cogumelo creio que lá para a região do Sabugal.. 18.35h.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 18:49)

Aproveitem para fotografar enquanto é dia, pois à noite é só raios e relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:53)

s2ug disse:


> Afirmativo StormRic, o incêndio de Vermelhos já esta extinto e em fase de rescaldo...
> 
> Cogumelo creio que lá para a região do Sabugal.. 18.35h.



Bela foto!

É desta célula em expansão, entre a Guarda e Vilar Formoso:






E um pouco mais a sul a Beira Baixa está também com bastante actividade que continua a entrar de sul:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 18:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aproveitem para fotografar enquanto é dia, pois à noite é só raios e relâmpagos.





Os modelos infelizmente a partir da noite terminam tudo. Portanto, é mesmo aproveitar agora.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 18:59)

Chove forte no Sabugal.  Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 19:02)

Dilúvio!!!!! Rajadas fortíssimas!


----------



## salgado (17 Jul 2015 às 19:08)

Bela chuvada aqui no sabugal...céu muito escuro para SE mas claro para a guarda. A célula deslocou-se para Sudeste?


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 19:11)

StormRic disse:


> E um pouco mais a sul a Beira Baixa está também com bastante actividade que continua a entrar de sul:



Aqui por CB tudo muito calmo, muita nuvem para o lado de Idanha, mas de momento, nem vento nem trovões, nem nada, só nuvens, o que diga-se de passagem, foi mais ou menos o mesmo desde que amanheceu. Vamos esperar.


----------



## salgado (17 Jul 2015 às 19:12)

Estive a ver no sat24 e trata-se da célula do Tejo internaciona, que está em deslocação para norte


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

Trovoada espectacular a leste de Castelo Branco:










E célula especial sobre o Sabugal!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

salgado disse:


> Bela chuvada aqui no sabugal...céu muito escuro para SE mas claro para a guarda. A célula deslocou-se para Sudeste?



Não, pode parecer por se dissipar e nascerem outras mas o movimento geral é para Norte ou NNE.

As células entra a Guarda e Almeida perto agora de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, visíveis na webcam de Trancoso:


----------



## panda (17 Jul 2015 às 19:40)

Boas
Por aqui o céu andou nublado e abertas, ainda caíram uns pingos. Muito nublado para os lados do Sabugal
Temperatura atual 31.3ºC e 29% Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 19:42)

Boas ...ainda muito quente,nuvens....só na zona da raia de Portugal e Espanha ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

Visíveis daqui as células entre a Guarda e Freixo de espada à cinta


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 19:53)

Boa configuração da célula de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo:








Célula forte com trovoada estava sobre Penamacor, provavelmente perto do Sabugal agora:


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 20:03)

A aragem a aumentar, e parece-me que a temperatura também deu um belo trambolhão.

Edit:
Coisa passageira .

Bolas, nem pingo nem vento nem nada .


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Jul 2015 às 20:33)

A minha estação diz que a 37km de distancia já há trovoada


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 20:44)

pedro_cvl disse:


> A minha estação diz que a 37km de distancia já há trovoada



será esta?


----------



## pedro_cvl (17 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

david 6 disse:


> será esta?




Pois não sei mas ela detectou trovoada


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, choveu um bocadinho em Nelas,  pelas 14:30h mais coisa menos coisa. Aqui por Santa Comba não tenho conhecimento. 
nao houve vento praticamente nenhum hoje.
atualmente esta nublado, com a Célula da Guarda bem visível. sigo com 23.2ºC

temperaturas de hoje:  16.0ºC mínima  \  33.2ºC maxima

Célula da Guarda






15 minutos depois a mesma célula


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 21:06)

Boas ...hoje sem brisa de NW,ainda está tudo ferver lá fora ,nuvens altas pela zona ,com 30.5ºC e abafado .

Dados de hoje 22.8ºC / 36.3ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> Os modelos infelizmente a partir da noite terminam tudo. Portanto, é mesmo aproveitar agora.


Afinal eu tinha razão. Temos várias células com trovoada agora a noite, deve ser grande festival elétrico.

Guarda e Castelo Branco conseguem ver trovoada e relampagos. Queremos fotos


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

Venho agora da cigarrada, e contei 4 relâmpagos, todos muito longe, nem se ouviu o ronco

EDIT:

Este agora ouviu-se bem


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

Miguel96 disse:


> Afinal eu tinha razão. Temos várias células com trovoada agora a noite, deve ser grande festival elétrico.
> 
> Guarda e Castelo Branco conseguem ver trovoada e relampagos. Queremos fotos


Qual é a direçao das celulas?


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Acumulados :

Gouveia*: 2mm *http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IGUARDAG2
Guarda*: 3,3mm *http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBALTAGU2

Brutal o acumulado na estação do IPMA em Figueira de castelo Rodrigo :

*



*


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:45)

celia salta disse:


> Qual é a direçao das celulas?



Este, mas dissipiram-se as células.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2015 às 21:56)

Segundo, o site 112.pt, tem uma ocorrência no Fundão, por inundação. 

CASTELO BRANCO FUNDÃO Outros Incidentes, Tec./Ind./Inf./Vias Com., Inund FUNDAO


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 22:05)

Aqui por CB, não se vê nem ouve mais nada, parece que a célula seguiu noutra direcção.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jul 2015 às 22:06)

Guarda ultima hora *24.6mm  *o radar estava bem potente, deve estar prai numas mensagens atrás que meti


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2015 às 22:18)

Clube de Montanhismo da Guarda:  *8mm* 
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/clubemontanhismo

Guarda - S. Miguel * CT1AUW *: *3,4mm*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ct1auw/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 22:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Afinal eu tinha razão. Temos várias células com trovoada agora a noite, deve ser grande festival elétrico.
> 
> Guarda e Castelo Branco conseguem ver trovoada e relampagos. Queremos fotos



A actividade elétrica sobre o território terminou logo pouco depois do pôr-do-sol, como estava previsto:







As descargas a vermelho no mapa já ocorreram, relativamente à hora indicada no mapa, há mais de hora e meia, logo, antes das 21h, ao sol posto. Há umas poucas até às 21h15.


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 22:40)

Volta a chover no Sabugal e ouve-se trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 22:47)

A precipitação registada na Guarda teve a coincidência de ocorrer exactamente em cima da EMA do IPMA, tal como a de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo.
É raro, porque a área que a precipitação intensa abrange nestas células é bastante restrita e porque a rede do IPMA é escassa, mas tivemos a possibilidade de saber quanto uma célula com um eco daqueles consegue despejar em menos de uma hora. Isto, mesmo numa situação em que não era oficialmente prevista tal intensidade ("Aguaceiros por vezes fortes" devia ter sido a frase usada). Mas o Stormy previu isto!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 22:48)

DRC disse:


> Volta a chover no Sabugal e ouve-se trovoada.



 confirma-se! Está uma descarga já registada no Blitz. Ainda não apereceu na detecção do IPMA.

E talvez chova um bocado mais a sul daí:


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 22:57)

DRC disse:


> Volta a chover no Sabugal e ouve-se trovoada.



Aqui estão as descargas recentes, a amarelo, já são nove!


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:02)

Está sobre Penamacor, o IPMA só registou três, mas uma delas já foi forte e bem perto:


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 23:13)

Já não chove e os relâmpagos são cada vez mais distantes e menos frequentes.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:20)

DRC disse:


> Já não chove e os relâmpagos são cada vez mais distantes e menos frequentes.



Ainda foram pelo menos treze descargas, Penamacor e Meimoa tiveram bónus esta noite depois de terminado o espectáculo.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 23:23)

Ok, muitos relâmpagos agora aqui na zona, e bem audíveis. Dá-me a sensação que são duas células, uma que me parece ser a de Penamacor, para o lado de Idanha e outra directamente a sul de CB, para a zona do Ladoeiro, Monforte e Malpica.

Sem precipitação ainda.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:25)

Atenção Castelo Branco, ainda há uma célula que foi gerada no Marvão e se dirige para aí. Veremos quanto tempo mantém a actividade que tem vindo a intensificar-se:







Exactamente!



Albifriorento disse:


> Ok, muitos relâmpagos agora aqui na zona, e bem audíveis. Dá-me a sensação que são duas células, uma que me parece ser a de Penamacor, para o lado de Idanha e outra directamente a sul de CB, para a zona do Ladoeiro, Monforte e Malpica.
> 
> Sem precipitação ainda.


----------



## salgado (17 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

Bem eu estou ver bastante atividade elétrica para Sul e sudoeste daqui. Não me parece que tenha acabado já...


----------



## Dematos (17 Jul 2015 às 23:31)

Relãmpagos do lado este, mas não tenho ouvido nada!! 26,3°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DRC (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

salgado disse:


> Bem eu estou ver bastante atividade elétrica para Sul e sudoeste daqui. Não me parece que tenha acabado já...



Também ficou sem luz? Aqui em cima no Bairro dos Pinhos estivemos alguns minutos às escuras.
Mantêm-se os relâmpagos para os lados de Penamacor.


----------



## salgado (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

Por aqui refrescou e só estão 21/22 graus. Ouço e vejo relâmpagos a sul, agora mais espacadamente.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

StormRic disse:


>


Mas não pode ser a célula de Penamacor, estariam muito a norte, não tenho um ângulo de visão tão a norte, eu diria que essa célula está agora sobre a zona de Idanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jul 2015 às 23:34)

Boas......está chegar...muito clarões,zona da raia e a sul daqui ,mas ainda seca ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## salgado (17 Jul 2015 às 23:36)

Sim acho que toda a cidade ficou sem luz, agora já há em todo o lado.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:36)

salgado disse:


> Bem eu estou ver bastante atividade elétrica para Sul e sudoeste daqui. Não me parece que tenha acabado já...





Albifriorento disse:


> Mas não pode ser a célula de Penamacor, estariam muito a norte, não tenho um ângulo de visão tão a norte, eu diria que essa célula está agora sobre a zona de Idanha.



É o que eu disse na mensagem, veio do Marvão.

E está mesmo aí em cima agora. Aliás, a de Marvão ainda não chegou, houve outra que se adiantou mesmo a SE.


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

Nada mau para um "encore" fora de horas! 






E quem estiver com saudades de chuva pode ir para a rua agora e ficar à espera, daqui a menos de meia hora a célula a sul chegará. Vamos lá ver é se mantém a actividade, está a custar a atravessar o vale do Tejo:


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Jul 2015 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> E quem estiver com saudades de chuva pode ir para a rua agora e ficar à espera, daqui a menos de meia hora a célula a sul chegará. Vamos lá ver é se mantém a actividade, está a custar a atravessar o vale do Tejo:


A célula a sul está de boa saúde, quase parece uma árvore de Natal lol (ok, estou a exagerar um bocado lol).

Já a célula que estava na zona de Idanha parece que amainou.


----------



## Dematos (17 Jul 2015 às 23:55)

Ouve-se roncos de fundo, relãmpagos no sentido de Vila Velha de Rodão e no sentido de Nisa/Portalegre bastante mais pertos!!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Albifriorento (18 Jul 2015 às 00:00)

Já chove...

Edit:

Foram 2m de chuva moderada, com pingos grossos, de moemento ainda alguns aguaceiros, foi o suficiente para molhar o piso.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2015 às 00:02)

Já chove e bem, na zona sul (valongo).


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 00:06)

A célula de Marvão não consegue atravessar o Tejo, ficou ali ancorada a Leste de Nisa. Mas tem enviado emissárias para norte e é dessas que tem caído alguma pouca chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 00:09)

Já ...´já tinha feito um mês que não via chover ,vai molhando o chão,ainda 25.4ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2015 às 00:11)

Clarões na zona da Gardunha e a este do Tortosendo
Temperatura 25.6ºC e 45%Hr


----------



## DRC (18 Jul 2015 às 00:20)

Parece-me que há trovoada também a Este daqui, já do lado espanhol.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 00:31)

A actividade está relativamente circunscrita à Beira interior fronteiriça. As células de Castelo Branco continuam a progredir para norte e com algumas descargas. Era bom que continuassem e fossem largar alguma chuva nas zonas da Estrela que sofreram os incêndios.












A célula de Marvão decidiu-se finalmente a continuar para norte, deve estar mesmo a chegar à cidade agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 00:41)

Cada estoiro neste momento ...mas continua seca ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2015 às 00:43)

Tem sido um festim, não param os relâmpagos e trovões, tipo uns 2 cada 10segundos!

Há momentos caiu aqui um que ia ficando surdo, fez disparar os alarmes dos carros nas redondesas! Agora começa a chover outra vez grossa.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 00:50)




----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 00:54)

A situação começa a ser verdadeiramente notável e singular. Repare-se no isolamento da actividade eléctrica confinada à Beira Baixa central:


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 00:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Tem sido um festim, não param os relâmpagos e trovões, tipo uns 2 cada 10segundos!
> 
> Há momentos caiu aqui um que ia ficando surdo, fez disparar os alarmes dos carros nas redondesas! Agora começa a chover outra vez grossa.



 festa!! Não se esqueçam das fotos...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 00:57)

StormRic disse:


> A situação começa a ser verdadeiramente notável e singular. Repare-se no isolamento da actividade eléctrica confinada à Beira Baixa central:


Aquela descarga perto de sines só pode ser erro, certo?


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 01:04)

Não estará a chover em Castelo Branco, por acaso?


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 01:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aquela descarga perto de sines só pode ser erro, certo?



Parece-me que sim, não há outra confirmação pelo menos. O radar não mostra seja o que fôr naquela zona em frente a Vila Nova de Milfontes. Mas há nebulosidade visível no satélite. Entretanto o IPMA está a tentar mudar a data do registo do detector de descargas e não consegue apresentar o registo de ontem. Aguardemos.

Na zona de Castelo Branco, cerca de* 80* descargas nas últimas duas horas ou menos.

Edição: já conseguiu mostrar o registo de ontem. Efectivamente não tem qualquer descarga ali no mar.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jul 2015 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> Não estará a chover em Castelo Branco, por acaso?


Ainda chove, mas o pior foi há uns 30min atrás. A rua parecia um ribeiro..  os relâmpagos continuam, mas já vão a afastar-se para norte.

Ainda deve chegar à covilhã!


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2015 às 01:17)

Já chegou aqui a zona


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 01:32)

panda disse:


> Já chegou aqui a zona



 excelente! Esperemos que caia uma grande chuvada na serra, especialmente no desgraçado vale do Rio Beijames.






(mas que nenhuma descarga provoque um novo incêndio )


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 01:34)

Pessoal da Covilhã, preparem-se!!


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jul 2015 às 01:48)

Por aqui ha trovoada e ja chove. A minha estação pode nao ser 100% fiavel mas pelo menos marca algo. Anda perto


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jul 2015 às 01:53)

Entretanto, há outra célula em desenvolvimento


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 02:09)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Por aqui ha trovoada e ja chove. A minha estação pode nao ser 100% fiavel mas pelo menos marca algo. Anda perto





Tiagolco disse:


> Entretanto, há outra célula em desenvolvimento



Esta actividade extra já está tão esticada no tempo que duvido que continue. Penso que, infelizmente, já nem chega à serra, espero que me engane. Alguma chuva era mesmo muito bem vinda.

No radar nota-se um enfraquecimento geral da intensidade. Talvez ainda haja um último impulso.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Jul 2015 às 02:12)

StormRic disse:


> Esta actividade extra já está tão esticada no tempo que duvido que continue. Penso que, infelizmente, já nem chega à serra, espero que me engane. Alguma chuva era mesmo muito bem vinda.
> 
> No radar nota-se um enfraquecimento geral da intensidade. Talvez ainda haja um último impulso.



Sim, a minha estação contabilizou 10 descargas electricas e parou. Não se ouve mais nenhum ronco


----------



## s2ug (18 Jul 2015 às 02:50)

Por aqui (Sameiro) começou a chover a 5 minutos entretanto parou...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 02:51)

Apesar das células que se aproximavam da Covilhã terem diminuído de actividade, houve geração sobre a própria serra. Um dos locais em que tal ocorreu foi precisamente o vale de Verdelhos.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 02:57)

Continuam a aparecer, agora já de geração local, células a norte do Tejo internacional:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 10:06)

Bom dia .

Bom fresco ...grande festival ontem,com e uma bela chuvada ,com 24.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jul 2015 às 13:46)

Boas apesar de não ter vindo trovoada para estes lados, ainda deu para alegrar a vista.
Com uns bons flashes longínquos, por isso eu gosto da noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 16:21)

Boas...nuvens altas e bafo instalado ,sol está feito numa brasa ,com 32.5ºC e o vento de NW já a chegar...este que é meu amigo .


----------



## Serrano (18 Jul 2015 às 17:16)

27°C no Sarzedo, com nuvens altas e algum vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 18:37)

Boas...a brisa a aumentar ,mas o sol ainda em brasa,a sentir-se cá em baixo ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2015 às 20:29)

Boas
Fotos tiradas ontem a noite por uma amiga.
Tortosendo


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Jul 2015 às 20:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado por nuvens altas, e alguns cúmulos. o vento voltou e esteve fraco durante a tarde. 
actualmente tenho o céu muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 22.5ºC 

as temperaturas de hoje:  19.0ºC minima  \  29.9ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 22:33)

panda disse:


> Fotos tiradas ontem a noite por uma amiga.



 espectaculares! Era isto que queríamos ver! É que não foram poucas as descargas ontem nessa zona.

Será que se consegue saber a hora/minuto a que foram tiradas?

Obrigado pela partilha, mas qual é o nome da autora, ou pediu anonimato?

Isto parece ser na direcção Leste. À direita da segunda foto as luzes vermelhas no horizonte são na Gardunha?

É raro apanhar raios sobre a paisagem, consegues identificar a zona onde caíram?

Foi mesmo ontem ou hoje entre a 1h e as 2h?

À 1h56 há este registo de uma descarga tripla exactamente no mesmo segundo e pode corresponder à primeira foto. Portanto seria na direcção de Ferro, poderá?


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 22:40)

Descargas hoje entre as 00h e a 01h, só na zona do Fundão/Castelo Branco:






Contei pelo menos 95, em 60 minutos, uma média de 3 cada 2 minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

Boas...a brisa por cá ainda,a ficar já fraca,com 22.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 33.4ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2015 às 22:59)

StormRic disse:


> espectaculares! Era isto que queríamos ver! É que não foram poucas as descargas ontem nessa zona.
> 
> Será que se consegue saber a hora/minuto a que foram tiradas?
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2015 às 23:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...nuvens altas e bafo instalado ,sol está feito numa brasa ,com 32.5ºC e o vento de NW já a chegar...este que é meu amigo .



O Caro Albimeteo devia ir viver para Peniche, lá nunca ia ter problemas com o calor que tanto detesta!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jul 2015 às 23:21)

panda disse:


> Foram tiradas no Tortosendo na Igreja Nossa Sr. Dos Remédios. Sim na segunda foto são as luzes do Parque Industrial do Fundão e da própria cidade. Portanto os raios caíram entre o Tortosendo e Fundão. Quanto a hora não sei ainda não lhe perguntei.



Então não são as descargas de Ferro mas sim as registadas entre Alcaria e Fundão.

Estarão neste grupo, provavelmente à 1h32 ou 1h38 ou 1h39:


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2015 às 23:33)

panda disse:


> Boas Fotos tiradas ontem a noite por uma amiga. Tortosendo



Amiga ???? De onde????

http://s12.photobucket.com/user/santos30/profile/


----------



## panda (18 Jul 2015 às 23:57)

Gerofil disse:


> Amiga ???? De onde????
> 
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/santos30/profile/


Não disse já tudo ao StormRic!! Tambem queres k te diga de onde onde a conheci e o k ela faz etc...
Olha já agora podias por de onde és, Portugal ainda é grande


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2015 às 00:38)

panda disse:


> Não disse já tudo ao StormRic!! Tambem queres k te diga de onde onde a conheci e o k ela faz etc...
> Olha já agora podias por de onde és, Portugal ainda é grande



Ok, certo. Só coloquei a questão porque não tinha a fonte junto às fotos. As minhas desculpas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jul 2015 às 01:52)

StormRic disse:


> As células entra a Guarda e Almeida perto agora de Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo, visíveis na webcam de Trancoso:



Daqui ainda se consegui ver alguma coisa, dessa célula de Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (±140km)
Foto tirada às 19:18h




Maior contraste:




A barra acastanhada da célula foi provocada pelo incêndio em Gondomar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jul 2015 às 03:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Daqui ainda se consegui ver alguma coisa, dessa célula de Figueira Castelo Rodrigo (±140km)
> Foto tirada às 19:18h



 aqui se percebe o volume da célula, apesar da grande distância (boa observação), na webcam só se vislumbrou uma ponta. Esta foi a que produziu os 17,3 mm na primeira hora, precisamente das 19h às 20h, depois ainda houve uns restos de 0,6 e 0,4 mm nas horas seguintes.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jul 2015 às 09:20)

18.9ºC

Mínima de 12.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 09:53)

MSantos disse:


> O Caro Albimeteo devia ir viver para Peniche, lá nunca ia ter problemas com o calor que tanto detesta!


Adivinhaste ...é mesmo para onde eu vou a partir de amanhã .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 09:57)

Boas ...mais um dia que vai ser ,o mercurio já a subir ,com 26.6ºC e o sol já muito forte .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 10:55)

Vai subindo a temperatura...mais um dia de tormenta ,com 28.6ºC e a ficar bafo .


----------



## Serrano (19 Jul 2015 às 11:45)

Vai brilhando o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 25.1°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 13:10)

Boas...sol já bem quente ,com 30.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 15:22)

Boas ...algumas nuvens e o ambiente abafado ,com 33.0ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Jul 2015 às 21:04)

Boas
Dia de algumas nuvens
Temperatura atual 27.1ºC e 50%Hr
Máxima 32.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua...depois mais um dia ,com 26.5ºC e brisa fraca .

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Jul 2015 às 22:11)

boas

dia de céu pouco nublado, com algumas nuvens altas. houve vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações, apenas o vento praticamente nulo sigo com 21.5ºC 

extremos:  17.4ºC mínima  \  30.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jul 2015 às 22:32)

Ainda pouco fresco para refrescar a casa ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jul 2015 às 17:57)

A convecção explosiva em alguns pontos da península. Nota-se a propagação para a fronteira da região interior centro e norte.












_Webcam_ de Trancoso, direcção nordeste:





Manteigas




Covilhã


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Jul 2015 às 21:17)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com neblina que se estendeu até mais ou menos a Canas de Senhorim. de resto o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo. 
atualmente não há grandes alterações, sigo com 23.2ºC 

extremos:  19.1ºC mínima  \  31.0ºC máxima


----------



## Nickname (21 Jul 2015 às 08:37)

De vez em quando vão caindo uns chuviscos muito leves, 18.7ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 14:50)

Vão crescendo pequenos cumulus no interior





 Webcam na Gralheira e Trancoso:








Manteigas e Covilhã:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 15:31)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vão crescendo pequenos cumulus no interior



Neste momento continua o céu com o mesmo aspecto, apenas em Manteigas nota-se cumulus mediocris em transição para congestus.






off-topic: é uma boa ideia reduzir estas imagens e dispôr como fizeste, torna mais fácil a visualização, até porque o formato grande de algumas webcams não traz mais detalhe.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 15:50)

O planalto mirandês, o alto vale do Douro, Larouco/Barroso, Marão e da Estrela para Este até à fronteira parecem ser as zonas onde poderá nascer a primeira convecção importante.
Entretanto em Espanha as células estão a explodir bem:





Descargas nas últimas duas horas, em Espanha:




Trancoso, vista NE na direcção do vale do Douro, já há cumulus congestus:




Manteigas, para NE também, uma pequena torre "explodiu":


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:19)

Células em Alfândega da Fé, são os cumulus visíveis na webcam de Trancoso (também desde a Covilhã mas muito ao longe, claro):


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 16:20)

StormRic disse:


> Manteigas, para NE também, uma pequena torre "explodiu":



E continua a crescer


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 16:29)

Trancoso









Manteigas


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:32)

Aí está a primeira célula da tarde, sobre Alfândega da Fé, bem bonita por sinal:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 16:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> E continua a crescer



Está em Espanha, mas dá o primeiro sinal para aquele alinhamento, poderá propagar-se para este lado da fronteira.

A célula a norte do Douro está rodeada de bastante actividade, vão nascer mais dali:


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 16:44)

Bigorna visível da Webcam Manteigas


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:31)

Bela torre, vistas de Manteigas


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:39)

10 minutos depois





Alguém sabre para que direção está orientada a webcam?


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 17:41)

Célula de Alfândega da Fé já teve dois picos de intensidade, mas os ecos não passaram do amarelo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:48)

Célula já com um volume considerável


----------



## DRC (21 Jul 2015 às 17:55)

Surgiu uma pequena célula a SE do Sabugal.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2015 às 17:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Célula já com um volume considerável


Não lhe falta a base? Aquilo parece ser só o topo


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 17:59)

DRC disse:


> Surgiu uma pequena célula a SE do Sabugal.



Será a que se vê desde Manteigas


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Jul 2015 às 18:05)

Boas, parece que o Albimeteo foi de vacances... Por isso reporto eu o dia.

O dia começou fresco, só tendo começado a aquecer a sério já passava das 10 da matina, algum vento, céu limpo e como de costume muito muito calor.

Podem ver a temperatura na estação do Albimeteo. http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO11#current

Marca 33,5ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Alguém sabre para que direção está orientada a webcam?



Para les-nordeste.



DRC disse:


> Surgiu uma pequena célula a SE do Sabugal.








A norte do Douro não há células significativas neste momento.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Será a que se vê desde Manteigas



Está a Leste do Sabugal, não se vê. Essas são as de Espanha.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 18:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Será a que se vê desde Manteigas



Do lado direito mesmo, quando parece mais próxima, poderá ser sim, vendo melhor. Vistas de Manteigas sobrepôem-se, até porque o fluxo nos níveis médio/alto levam-nas para norte.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 19:36)

Albifriorento disse:


> Podem ver a temperatura na estação do Albimeteo. http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO11#current
> 
> Marca 33,5ºC.



Bem se livrou o Albimeteo hoje de mais um dia a torrar, acima de 30ºC desde pouco depois do meio dia até pelo menos agora, 35,5ºC de máxima.

Toda a convecção terminou por enquanto no território, só há as células fortes do lado de lá da fronteira da Guarda, região de Salamanca:


----------



## s2ug (21 Jul 2015 às 20:13)

Grande Célula pros lados da Guarda/Sabugal.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 20:19)

s2ug disse:


> Grande Célula pros lados da Guarda/Sabugal.



Brutal 

Overshooting Top da célula a Leste / ESE de Cidade Rodrigo   

Sabes dizer a hora que tiraste a foto?


----------



## s2ug (21 Jul 2015 às 20:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Brutal
> 
> Overshooting Top da célula a Leste / ESE de Cidade Rodrigo
> 
> Sabes dizer a hora que tiraste a foto?



Foto tirada às 20.09 e continua a evoluir.

20.24


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 20:32)

s2ug disse:


> Foto tirada às 20.09 e continua a evoluir.
> 
> 20.24



Às 20:10h


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2015 às 20:43)




----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:18)

s2ug disse:


> Grande Célula pros lados da Guarda/Sabugal.





s2ug disse:


> Foto tirada às 20.09 e continua a evoluir.



Fabulosa célula, muito boas fotos! Era algo como isto que estava previsto poder ocorrer ligeiramente mais a oeste, deste lado da fronteira, daí as previsões do Stormy e do IPMA mesmo hoje.

O Blitzortung não colocou nenhum registo de descargas hoje no território, mas o IPMA espalhou várias, só que em locais em que nem sequer havia nuvens, por isso não são credíveis.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

Ainda há a possibilidade de haver instabilidade, hoje, para o interior norte e centro? É que pela previsão do stormy dizia que sim mas como se pode ver, não é muito fiável


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

s2ug disse:


> 20.24



Excelente !
Radar a essa hora


----------



## StormRic (21 Jul 2015 às 21:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda há a possibilidade de haver instabilidade, hoje, para o interior norte e centro? É que pela previsão do stormy dizia que sim mas como se pode ver, não é muito fiável



Estas situações são mesmo assim. Penso que já não haverá, o período de previsão é estendido na eventualidade de células já existentes prolongarem o seu tempo de vida, como esta de Ciudad Rodrigo.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Jul 2015 às 21:42)

boas

por estes lados, o dia começou com nevoeiro e chuvisco estava tudo molhado, apesar da temperatura não ter baixado dos 20ºC.
esteve encoberto até mais ou menos ao meio dia. Durante a tarde o sol tomou conta do céu.  não houve vento por estes lados. 

atualmente não há alterações, sigo com 22.0ºC

temperaturas de hoje:  20.1ºC mínima  \  29.3ºC maxima


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2015 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> Estas situações são mesmo assim. Penso que já não haverá, o período de previsão é estendido na eventualidade de células já existentes prolongarem o seu tempo de vida, como esta de Ciudad Rodrigo.


Percebo...é que também estou ansioso por trovoadas, nem que seja noutras regiões do país


----------



## keipha (21 Jul 2015 às 22:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Às 20:10h


O topo dessa célula via-se de Tondela. Um verdadeiro monstro...


----------



## s2ug (21 Jul 2015 às 23:14)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa célula, muito boas fotos! Era algo como isto que estava previsto poder ocorrer ligeiramente mais a oeste, deste lado da fronteira, daí as previsões do Stormy e do IPMA mesmo hoje.
> 
> O Blitzortung não colocou nenhum registo de descargas hoje no território, mas o IPMA espalhou várias, só que em locais em que nem sequer havia nuvens, por isso não são credíveis.


A célula continua bem ativa vem-se no orizonte várias descargas por minuto..Pena não ter sido mais perto conseguia mais boas fotos.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Jul 2015 às 21:05)

boas

mais um dia com inicio nevoeirado, que levantou por volta das 10h. depois disso, sol. 
houve vento durante a tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações, estão 21.7ºC 

extremos:  17.8ºC mínima  \  29.2ºC maxima


----------



## Norther (23 Jul 2015 às 00:02)

Umas fotos de sexta a noite, na Cova da Beira, tirada por uma amiga.












https://www.facebook.com/lina.santos.5473?pnref=story


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2015 às 01:28)

Norther disse:


> Umas fotos de sexta a noite, na Cova da Beira, tirada por uma amiga.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lina.santos.5473?pnref=story



Estas mesmas fotos já tinham sido inseridas aqui, nesta mensagem, o link é que não.



panda disse:


> Boas
> Fotos tiradas ontem a noite por uma amiga.
> Tortosendo


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2015 às 13:03)

Bons dias.

A estação do Albimeteo parece que está fora de serviço, entretanto, uma outra estação aqui em CB está a marcar 37ºC, a estação é esta http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO12 . Wu andei por essas bandas à bocado, e embora esteja um calor infernal, não me parece que esteja tão quente como o reportado.

Dia de Sol, céu limpo, sem vento... E parece que vai ser outro daqueles dias... A gente cá se arranja.



StormRic disse:


> Bem se livrou o Albimeteo hoje de mais um dia a torrar, acima de 30ºC desde pouco depois do meio dia até pelo menos agora, 35,5ºC de máxima.



Livrou-se? Ao que consta (pelo que ele próprio já tinha dito aqui no fórum) ele fugiu, lol... E não o censuro.


----------



## Albifriorento (23 Jul 2015 às 18:40)

Algum vento agora, mas ainda muito calor.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Jul 2015 às 22:00)

boas

por estes lados o dia foi de sol, com algum vento da parte da tarde como de costume. esteve bem fresquinho de manha, ate soube a mel 
atualmente há alterações sigo com 20.7ºC 

extremos: 14.5ºC mínima \ 30.5ºC maxima


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2015 às 08:28)

Máxima de ontem 30.9ºC

Neste momento sigo com 16.5ºC e vai caíndo uma chuva miudinha mas intensa (a estrada já está toda molhada).
Mínima fresca, 12.8ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Jul 2015 às 10:18)

Bons dias.

O dia amanheceu com algumas nuvens, bastante cinzentonas por sinal, ainda vento fraco, por vezes moderado e Sol. A temperatura hoje parece estar mais amena, mas o Sol já morde, não tenho dados de temperatura.


----------



## Nickname (24 Jul 2015 às 11:31)

20.7ºC, céu ainda totalmente nublado, chuviscos muito esporádicos aqui e ali.
Que maravilha de manhã!!


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Jul 2015 às 14:31)

Ainda o vento por aqui. Já tive oportunidade de ir à rua, e está uma maravilha, o sol queima um pouco, mas com o vento, em regime de nortada, quase que nem se nota. Se todos os dias fossem assim.


----------



## keipha (24 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

Fim de tarde com a serra do Caramulo a ser engolida por nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jul 2015 às 21:23)

Nickname disse:


> Máxima de ontem 30.9ºC
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 16.5ºC e vai caíndo uma chuva miudinha mas intensa (a estrada já está toda molhada).
> Mínima fresca, 12.8ºC



Mesmo assim não terá chegado para acumular pelo menos 0,1 mm, segundo as estações do IPMA de Viseu. Aliás só houve acumulados no litoral, a estação mais interior e próxima daí que ainda registou algo foi Arouca (1,3 mm entre as 7h e as 11h).



keipha disse:


> Fim de tarde com a serra do Caramulo a ser engolida por nuvens.



 que bela visão essa!


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Jul 2015 às 21:35)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado, com vento fraco e fresquinho durante a tarde. 
Actualmente não há alterações, sigo com uns agradáveis 19.0ºC. 

temperaturas 16.2ºC minima  \  28.4ºC maxima


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Jul 2015 às 23:47)

boas

mais um dia de sol, com algum vento durante a tarde 
atualmente está tudo calmo, sigo com 18.6ºC 

temperaturas de hoje 15.1ºC minima  \  29.4ºC maxima


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 17:36)

Incêndio em Carrazêda de Ansiães com um registo impressionante de dispersão em área e número de focos detectados por satélite:






O fumo já é pouco discernível na imagem de satélite, onde se vê, sim, a entrada de nebulosidade associada à frente que se aproximou do noroeste:






No radar o fumo do incêndio teve este aspecto pelas 15h:






Ainda se mantém o eco mas bastante menos denso e extenso.

Há poucos minutos era isto que se via na webcam de Trancoso:





No entanto este fumo seria de outros incêndios mais próximos, talvez Sernancelhe.


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 20:09)

O incêndio de Carrazêda foi dominado.

Às 15h10 locais foi esta a imagem captada pelo satélite Aqua:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jul 2015 às 20:16)

Boa tarde .

Já cheguei ao forno ...já estava com saudades ,fiz uma viagem direta de Peniche a C.B,quando abri a porta do carro...ia me dando uma coisa levei logo com uma rajada de ar ,só nos deu vontade e a esposa de voltar para o mesmo caminho ,depois de uns dias de paz e descanso do tal ...estava tão bem  ao fresco...bem que se andava ao livre todo dia ,céu limpo e parece estar a chegar alguma brisa de NW em força ,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

boas

dia de céu limpo, com vento fraco durante a tarde. atualmente não há alterações, sigo com 22.1ºC 

extremos:  14.4ºC mínima  \  31.1ºC maxima


----------



## keipha (26 Jul 2015 às 21:21)

StormRic disse:


> Incêndio em Carrazêda de Ansiães com um registo impressionante de dispersão em área e número de focos detectados por satélite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui está a nebulosidade a cobrir a Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2015 às 21:26)

Por aqui na Sertã e em toda a Beira Baixa sempre calor como sempre, só a brisa e o vento de norte nos salva!
Não tenho temperaturas exatas, não há estações por aqui perto, por isso ficam com a temperatura do carro que me lembro ter visto, a maior foi *33,5ºC
*
Fiz uma volta até Figueiró dos Vinhos, Leiria. (que pertence já a outro seguimento). Tenho um grande problema de estar no centro do país, é que também é o centro de todos os seguimentos  e não sei onde publicar. Possivelmente podia publicar no Litoral Centro, Interior Centro e Norte e até no Sul. Não sei onde deva fazer a foto- reportagem de Figueiró dos Vinhos, Cast. Pera e Pedrógão, é tudo na fronteira com Castelo Branco, mas em principio farei no Litoral Centro. 

Mais uma coisa, no carro apanhei pelo menos 2 focos de incêndio. Gostava também de saber porque é que o tópico Seguimento de Incêndios fechou?

Sempre bom estar rodeado de eucaliptos!


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Jul 2015 às 23:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Por aqui na Sertã e em toda a Beira Baixa sempre calor como sempre, só a brisa e o vento de norte nos salva!
> Não tenho temperaturas exatas, não há estações por aqui perto, por isso ficam com a temperatura do carro que me lembro ter visto, a maior foi *33,5ºC
> *
> Fiz uma volta até Figueiró dos Vinhos, Leiria. (que pertence já a outro seguimento). Tenho um grande problema de estar no centro do país, é que também é o centro de todos os seguimentos  e não sei onde publicar. Possivelmente podia publicar no Litoral Centro, Interior Centro e Norte e até no Sul. Não sei onde deva fazer a foto- reportagem de Figueiró dos Vinhos, Cast. Pera e Pedrógão, é tudo na fronteira com Castelo Branco, mas em principio farei no Litoral Centro.
> ...



Hoje livrei-me um pouco do calor da sertã e arredores.
Fui até as Caldas de Rainha e lá estava bem fresco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2015 às 00:16)

Boas...a noite não parece estar má ...faz-me lembrar as ultimas noites ,só que era um fresco mais fresco ,mas era tão bom ,com 23.0ºC e vento de NWN.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2015 às 02:11)

celia salta disse:


> Hoje livrei-me um pouco do calor da sertã e arredores.
> Fui até as Caldas de Rainha e lá estava bem fresco


Uma pessoa da Sertã aqui! Nem sabia!


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Jul 2015 às 08:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Uma pessoa da Sertã aqui! Nem sabia!


Eu também  mas estou em Leiria


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2015 às 11:59)

Boas...já abrasa os miolos ,com 30.0ºC .


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Jul 2015 às 13:10)

nunessimoes disse:


> Eu também  mas estou em Leiria



Sertã em peso


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2015 às 14:42)

Boa tarde ... em força,com 34.8ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2015 às 14:49)

Rodeado de eucaliptos, pinheiros e sobreiros. O relevo é sempre espantoso! Céu limpo é um sempre.

Vista para a Serra dos Alvéolos | Nordeste/Este










Vista para Sul





Para quem conhece a Sertã já deve saber onde estou  Mesmo perto onde passou um certo tornado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2015 às 18:38)

Boa tarde ...vento de NWN já moderado mas ainda quente ,com 33.9ºC .


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Jul 2015 às 18:47)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rodeado de eucaliptos, pinheiros e sobreiros. O relevo é sempre espantoso! Céu limpo é um sempre.
> 
> Vista para a Serra dos Alvéolos | Nordeste/Este
> 
> ...



Perto da zona industrial, hoje o vento está mesmo bom 
fresquinho


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Jul 2015 às 20:58)

boas

dia de sol com nevoeiro pela manha, que levantou logo pelas 9h. o vento andou fraco com algumas rajadas mais fortes. 
atualmente sem alterações, o ventinho entra pela casa a dentro que ate sabe a mel. sigo com 22.0ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 14.4ºC mínima  \  31.4ºC maxima


----------



## nunessimoes (27 Jul 2015 às 21:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rodeado de eucaliptos, pinheiros e sobreiros. O relevo é sempre espantoso! Céu limpo é um sempre.
> 
> Vista para a Serra dos Alvéolos | Nordeste/Este
> 
> ...


Estás ao pé da minha casa


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Jul 2015 às 23:50)

Pela tarde vento moderado que até sabia bem! Agora nem se pode tar dentro de casa, e o vento calou-se! Só corre uma brisa. Mesmo assim aqui é raro ver vento, imagino que se esteja mal no litoral!

O céu aqui é lindo sem a poluição luminosa... Gostava até de tirar fotos mas é díficil


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2015 às 23:59)

Boas...brisa mais fraca de NWN,ainda 24.0ºC...mais uma noite .


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 00:05)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...brisa mais fraca de NWN,ainda 24.0ºC...mais uma noite .


Ainda estou a suar por todo o lado e tenho as janelas abertas!

Atenção ao UV, está no nível máximo 11, é um perigo! É hoje, amanhã e depois de amanhã. Pode estar fresco e vento mas ainda é preciso protetor solar e tudo o resto! Aliás o IPMA até diz "descanse em casa".


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 00:07)

Bem a Sertã deve ser o concelho com maior nº de dias com Risco de Incêndio no nível máximo! Desde quase de Maio que está assim! Ainda me lembro quando ardeu tudo, foi muito mau. Agora ainda está tudo a crescer um pouco.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite
Dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 28ºC
Atual de 18,3ºC
1018 hpa


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 02:36)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 28ºC
> Atual de 18,3ºC
> 1018 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 10:58)

Bons dias ...mais um noite de ,já vim a fugir da rua ,já está impossível de aturar o gajo lá de cima ,com 29.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 12:16)

Boas...está perigoso ,lá fora ,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 13:36)

Fim do dia de ontem para Este, as cores repetem-se todos os dias e tenho uma vista magnífica para acompanhar a Lua a Este! 






Hoje promete ser o dia mais quente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 15:06)

Boa tarde ...lá fora nem os passarinhos se ouvem a cantar ,vento muito calmo ,e deve estar um braseiro lá fora...pelos 37.0ºC,nem vou experimentar assomar há varanda .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 18:08)

Boas ...vento de NW já em força,mas muito quente ,com 34.5ºC .


----------



## panda (28 Jul 2015 às 18:27)

Boas
O vento tem sido constante ao logo do dia
Muito calor por aqui atual 33.9ºC
Máxima de hoje 35.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 20:08)

Boas...mais uma tarde ,e bem quente ,o vento de NW já mais fresco e vai varrendo o ar quente ,com 30.7ºC.

Temperaturas dos últimos 8 dias.

Dia 20...19.7ºC / 35.9ºC 
Dia 21...19.6ºC / 35.5ºC 
Dia 22...21.4ºC / 36.9ºC 
Dia 23...22.3ºC / 37.6ºC 
Dia 24...18.7ºC / 29.9ºC  
Dia 25...17.3ºC / 36.0ºC 
Dia 26...21.7ºC / 36.8ºC 
Dia 27...20.2ºC / 37.2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 20:14)

Aqui a máxima que vi no carro foi *35ºC, *vento sempre presente a tarde toda, vento ameno e moderado de NO-O. Se não fosse este vento assava literalmente! 

É interessante ver o trabalho que fazem para a reflorestação! No triângulo Vila de Rei, Mação e Sertã já se sofreu muito com incêndios e vê-se encostas só com um eucalipto no meio do nada. Mas depois vê-se na terra centenas de pinheiros plantados!


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Jul 2015 às 21:42)

boas

dia de sol por estes lados, hoje nem o nevoeiro assombrou. houve um pouco de vento durante a tarde. 
atualmente sigo sem alterações, o termômetro marca 21.4ºC. 

temperaturas:  15.4ºC minima  \  30.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 22:31)

Boas...a brisa a ficar mais fraca de NW...ainda 25.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jul 2015 às 22:57)

Outra vez o vento calou-se mas as temperaturas baixam num instante. Deve estar abaixo de 20ºC na varanda, é um paraíso para quem tem a casa quente 

Para quinta ou sexta a nebulosidade vem e talvez chuva!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2015 às 23:01)

Vento de NWN...mais fresco,mas a temperatura...com pouca vontade para descer ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2015 às 23:32)

Dia de sol e máxima de 29,5ºC
Atual de 18,2ºC
Vento de oeste
1018 hpa
72% de HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 10:04)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de seca e ...já enjoa ,com 26.3ºC e o sol já deixa uma pessoa .


----------



## Nickname (29 Jul 2015 às 11:12)

24.8ºC
Mínima de 14.2º

Céu pouco nublado (amanheceu bem mais nublado, especialmente a noroeste da cidade) e vislumbro um pequeno incêndio a sudoeste de Mangualde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 11:48)

Já chegou aos trinta ...hoje a temperatura mais branda,o vento de NWN presente ,com 30.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 13:13)

Mais quente ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 15:00)

Boa tarde .

O vento a ficar moderado de NW...mas o ,muito ,com 34.4ºC .


----------



## panda (29 Jul 2015 às 15:29)

Boas
Vento e algumas nuvens vindas da serra 
Temperatura 32.8ºC e 29%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

Boas...vento de NW moderado,mas ainda fazer pouca moça na temperatura ,com 32.5ºC ...sempre com a carga na máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 19:10)

O vento continua moderado de NW,agora já vai varrendo o ar quente,com 30.8ºC.


----------



## dahon (29 Jul 2015 às 20:03)

Se não me engano são umas lenticulares. A qualidade não é muito boa pois a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel e com zoom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 20:53)

Boas...finalmente uma noite mais fresca,boa para arejar a casa ,com 25.9ºC e brisa forte de NW .


----------



## joselamego (29 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

Boa noite,
máxima de 27ºC
atual de 21,3ºC
1013 hpa
vento de NW


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

O tópico de seguimento dos incêndios não está disponível!

Deixo aqui a reportagem da televisão local do que se passou 2ª feira em Chaves:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Jul 2015 às 21:49)

boas

dia de céu nublado, mas sempre com o sol a bombar. o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente céu mais limpo, praticamente sem vento e sigo com 21.1ºC 

temperaturas:  16.3ºC mínima  \  29.0ºC máxima


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2015 às 22:22)

Fui a Castelo Branco. Pela manhã o calor já atacava e já estavam mais de 30ºC e vento fraco.
O vento ás vezes punha-se maluco com rajadas moderadas que quase arrancavam todas as bandeiras. Mas pelas 15h quando vento era nulo estava definitivamente mais de 35ºC. A zona da piscina de Castelo Branco parece ser uma zona bem quente!

Quais 33ºC! Carro à sombra, sem vento. 





Creio que sejam lenticulares, foi da primeira nebulosidade esta semana!





Para Norte via-se ali no canto inferior direito o topo de uma nuvem tipo explosão, já não via esse tipo de nuvens à semanas!





Realmente percebo o ALBIMETEO, o vento em CB é completamente quente e sempre de NW! As temperaturas são ofegantes comparadas com a Sertã, pelo menos mais 5ºC e vento mais fraco e quente. Aqui sim é o paraíso, por enquanto corre uma brisa fria a refrescar as casas, junto com ela vêm mosquitos . Os rios estão todos parados pelo que a proliferação deles é muita. 

Amanhã e sexta promete ser um dia chuvoso, vou tentar apanhar algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2015 às 22:54)

Boas...a brisa de NW continua em força,já se vai arejando a casa ,muito bom na rua ,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.0ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2015 às 00:02)

Temperatura nos 21.8ºC e 63%Hr
Espero bem que caiam uns mm sexta


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2015 às 14:45)

Dia bastante mais fresco, não deve passar dos 30ºC

Vista para NE






Vista para Sul





Lua quase cheia de ontem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2015 às 15:27)

Boa tarde .

Hoje já parece um dia de verão ...que foi aproveitado a manhã e inicio da tarde,em banhos ...com uma ligeira brisa a correr ...águas quentes e muito sol ,tass bem ,o vento já virou a moderado,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2015 às 17:49)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar ,brisa em força ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2015 às 18:17)

Boas
O céu tem andado meio nublado
Temperatura atual 28.6ºC e 45%Hr
Máxima de hoje 30.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 19:07)

Descargas eléctricas registadas perto de Chaves


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2015 às 19:09)

Céu nublado e com abertas aqui durante a tarde. Para Sul céu completamente encoberto a tapar o sol, para Norte alguma nebulosidade e vêem-se bigornas. 

Ao Sol facilmente chega-se aos 30ºC, mas agora com o sol tapado e o vento fraco mas fresco devem estar uns 25ºC. Mesmo assim está abafado. 

Ribeira da Sertã e Ribeira Grande paradas e com algas superficiais a tapar quase a água toda.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 19:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Descargas eléctricas registadas perto de Chaves



 primeira célula com trovoada! Vai começar a ficar muito interessante a situação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2015 às 19:59)

Vejo desde a tarde as bigornas de Espanha. Nesta foto estão quase tapadas pela intensa nebulosidade que chega ao Norte que agora tapa tudo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2015 às 20:17)

Boas...bom fresco para arejar a casa,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 20:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vejo desde a tarde as bigornas de Espanha. Nesta foto estão quase tapadas pela intensa nebulosidade que chega ao Norte que agora tapa tudo.



 bem observado! À parte as três DEA da célula de Chaves, a actividade eléctrica está em Espanha e potente a leste da fronteira da Guarda:


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2015 às 21:00)

boas

por estes lados hoje esteve o céu geralmente nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ao final da tarde. 
corre um ventinho agradável desde o fim da tarde, já que praticamente não houve vento. sigo com 22.4ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 19.0ºC mínima  \  31.7ºC máxima


----------



## panda (30 Jul 2015 às 21:29)

A final da tarde era este o cenário para os lados do Sabugal





Agora no Tortosendo


----------



## dahon (30 Jul 2015 às 21:40)

Já vejo flashes a sudoeste de Viseu.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jul 2015 às 21:43)

Estou a ver flashes para nordeste direção Sabugal e Vilar Formoso. Cadência baixa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jul 2015 às 22:02)

E também parece que está a Fazer para trás da serra da estrela. Mas onde?


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2015 às 22:07)

É no litoral. Ainda está atrás da serra do caramulo. Zona de mira talvez


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jul 2015 às 22:14)

keipha disse:


> É no litoral. Ainda está atrás da serra do caramulo. Zona de mira talvez


qual é a previsao para o resto da noite?


----------



## keipha (30 Jul 2015 às 22:16)

celia salta disse:


> qual é a previsao para o resto da noite?


Não sei.  Quase ninguém previu esta célula. As trovoadas eram mais para o interior, não no litoral. Se se mantiver assim forte chega aqui de certeza.


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Jul 2015 às 22:21)

keipha disse:


> Não sei.  Quase ninguém previu esta célula. As trovoadas eram mais para o interior, não no litoral. Se se mantiver assim forte chega aqui de certeza.



Pois fiquei surpreendida com esta situação...  Pequenas maravilhas do tempo instavel 
Pode ser que chegue aqui alguma coisa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2015 às 22:30)

Boas...nublado e o ar abafado,alguns clarões ao longe,a NWN daqui ,com 23.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## dahon (30 Jul 2015 às 22:46)

Já ouço trovões.
Edit: É agora já vejo relâmpagos a sudoeste.


----------



## dahon (30 Jul 2015 às 22:54)

Cadência de um por minuto + ou - .


----------



## dahon (30 Jul 2015 às 23:25)

Parte da iluminação pública foi à vida, menos poluição luminosa. Perfect. Os relâmpagos a Oeste são brutais.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:25)

Novas células, agora já de geração local, de Chaves a Alfândega da Fé.

Enquanto a célula que veio do litoral continua a progressão para nordeste, passou sobre S.Pedro do Sul.

Dois momentos do registo de DEA com 8 minutos de diferença:


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2015 às 23:26)

Alguns clarões a sul. 
Por aqui, também céu nublado e 22ºC. Já chuviscou um pouco.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Jul 2015 às 23:27)

por aqui esta tudo calmo, céu encoberto e corre uma brisa abafada, a temperatura esta alta, 21.6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jul 2015 às 23:37)

Porque é que ninguém está a relatar?Está muito feio


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Jul 2015 às 23:38)

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro. Trovoada a nordeste e a aproximar-se. Estou sem electricidade...


----------



## dahon (30 Jul 2015 às 23:40)

E para finalizar, relâmpagos a norte. As células contornaram Viseu.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:41)

Várias células a explodir com trovoada, o número de descargas, incluindo a célula que está logo a norte da fronteira, excede as 300 em meia hora:







Nos últimos quinze minutos, a média foi de uma descarga algures cada 5 segundos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Jul 2015 às 23:43)

Aqui tem continuado o paraíso. O radar teve ecos para estes lados mas garanto que não choveu nada! 

Graças à lua cheia tenho luz para ver a mixórdia de nebulosidades baixa, média e alta que correm para Noroeste. Já tirei fotos à Lua, depois posto!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:45)

Célula forte terá já passado por Vidago e dirige-se para Chaves:


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2015 às 23:50)




----------



## StormRic (30 Jul 2015 às 23:52)

Frequência das descargas continua a aumentar, mais de trezentas em quinze minutos.






É como se a célula que entrou pelo litoral perto da Figueira da Foz tivesse sido apenas o rastilho desta explosão no nordeste, espectacular.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Jul 2015 às 23:55)

Descargas a cada 5 segundos a sudeste daqui. Ainda longe.


----------



## bartotaveira (30 Jul 2015 às 23:59)

Um festival incrível, descargas a cada 2 segundos talvez, mas tudo em redor. Calmo por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:01)

Chaves e Murça debaixo das células mais fortes, quinze minutos atrás. E desde então caíram mais de 360 descargas em conjunto de toda a actividade no nordeste.






372 DEA em quinze minutos.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2015 às 00:11)

21ºC e chuva fraca, com trovoada ao longe.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:11)

Em menos de uma hora, até perto da meia-noite:






1116 em 60 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:17)

Terá havido quatro incêndios de pequena dimensão na zona onde têm caído as descargas. Poderá ter sido essa a causa das deflagrações mas é apenas uma hipótese.
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Julho/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 30JUL.pdf

continua a aumentar a frequência, 453 em quinze minutos, quase 900 em meia hora.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:23)

Aglomerado de células principal em torno de Mirandela, a sul principalmente  e em deslocamento para NNE:


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2015 às 00:23)

StormRic disse:


> Terá havido quatro incêndios de pequena dimensão na zona onde têm caído as descargas. Poderá ter sido essa a causa das deflagrações mas é apenas uma hipótese.
> http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Julho/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 30JUL.pdf
> 
> continua a aumentar a frequência, 453 em quinze minutos, quase 900 em meia hora.


Se hoje está assim, quero ver amanhã


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2015 às 00:25)

despeço-me com temperatura estagnada apenas baixou umas décimas.  21.2ºC agora nem vento corre. 
céu continua uma misturada de nuvens


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2015 às 00:25)

Aqui vai a foto da Lua escondida na nebulosidade. É muito díficil tirar fotos à noite, com nebulosidade ainda mais díficil. Tentei várias aberturas e exposições da câmara mas não consegui grandes fotos (o problema deve ser eu). A melhor foi mesmo esta, e um tripé também ajudava se tivesse.

Lua muito brilhante, é normal aparecer apenas como um ponto branco. Gostava que os meus olhos tirassem fotos  Alguém me pode dar dicas de como tirar fotos à noite com nebulosidade e com a Lua? (envie-me mensagem ou links) Agradecia.

Por enquanto aqui devem estar uns 18ºC, vento nulo e casa parece uma estufa. Nebulosidade a Sul a sair toda, quase que tenho céu limpo. A Norte continua tudo cerrado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Jul 2015 às 00:26)

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime

Bem nunca vi nada assim. Que coisa medonha! Calhou a sorte grande ao pessoal do nordeste


----------



## Dematos (31 Jul 2015 às 00:26)

Céu encoberto avistando-se pequenos e sucessivos flash's no horizonte na direção de Castelo Branco+/-!!   24,6°C.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Se hoje está assim, quero ver amanhã



Penso que isto é o principal da actividade que era esperada, distribuída pelos dois dias, continuará por esta noite, veio foi mais cedo.

O aglomerado de descargas em torno de Mirandela, principalmente, é impressionante. Em toda a região nordeste e além fronteira, chegou às 500 em 15 minutos, é mais do que uma a cada 2 segundos, algures em toda a área.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2015 às 00:32)

Dan disse:


> 21ºC e chuva fraca, com trovoada ao longe.



A linha de instabilidade segue para nordeste, cruzando agora Mirandela e em direcção a Bragança, onde deverá chegar dentro de vinte a trinta minutos...


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2015 às 00:32)

Estiveram bem alguns modelos que previam um dia monótono, e uma noite animada.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2015 às 00:34)

Dia de muita nubulosidade 
temperatura atual de 17,8ºC
Máxima de 25ºC
1011 hpa
vento de SE
alguma trovoada passou aqui ao lado
já cairam aguaceiros


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:37)

PedroAfonso disse:


> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime
> 
> Bem nunca vi nada assim. Que coisa medonha! Calhou a sorte grande ao pessoal do nordeste



Nessa página é possível ver que já passou por Mirandela. O arco de células alarga-se de norte a sul, para Leste. Principal aglomerado dirige-se para Vinhais e Bragança.

Frequência global das descargas está a diminuir.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2015 às 00:43)

Pois, parece que está mais perto daqui. A maior parte da cidade está às escuras, mas há muitos clarões a sul.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2015 às 00:58)

No Rain Alarm parece que a parte mais activa da instabilidade rodou mais para leste, seguindo agora em direcção à Espanha, passando entre Mogadouro e Izeda/Vimioso.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 00:59)

A sinfonia de trovões à volta de Macedo de Cavaleiros nesta altura deve ser impressionante. Continua a aproximar-se de Bragança.

A animação de satélite mostra a bigorna do aglomerado em expansão muito rápida, cobre até para lá da fronteira a norte.

Na actualização das 00:45 não há novas deflagrações de incêndios rurais nesta zona reportadas desde a meia-noite, apesar de toda a intensa actividade eléctrica.
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/HAI/Julho/Incêndios Rurais - Histórico do Dia 31JUL.pdf


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2015 às 01:04)

Alguns raios espectaculares aqui mesmo por cima, mas a maior parte tem passado a alguma distância. Apenas chuva fraca também.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:06)

Descargas perto de Vinhais e mais para leste-sueste de Macedo. Nova célula sobre Castro Daire. A zona do arco que progride na direcção de Bragança parece por enquanto ter menos actividade:


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:07)

Dan disse:


> Alguns raios espectaculares aqui mesmo por cima, mas a maior parte tem passado a alguma distância. Apenas chuva fraca também.



Raios daqueles que percorrem a bigorna por baixo? São espectaculares.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2015 às 01:13)

Repito mais uma vez


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jul 2015 às 01:16)

Do jornalista Carlos Albuquerque (Bragança):
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...6015887:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2015 às 01:21)

18,2 mm em Chaves (Aeródromo) às 23h00 UTC...


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:23)

AndréFrade disse:


> Do jornalista Carlos Albuquerque (Bragança):
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205838093529842&id=1182787153&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6177458669518379409:mf_story_key.4795917705246015887:eligibleForSeeFirstBumping.&__tn__=*s



 boa partilha, são mesmo daqueles raios que rastejam na base da bigorna, lindo!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Repito mais uma vez



No fim do espectáculo elas aparecem.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2015 às 01:25)

StormRic disse:


> Raios daqueles que percorrem a bigorna por baixo? São espectaculares.



Sim, que se "espalham" pela nuvem.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:26)

Vimioso a receber muitas descargas nas imediações, algumas já perto de Bragança mas a actividade nesse sector é menor, até agora pelo menos.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2015 às 01:33)

Agora já chuva a sério.


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2015 às 01:42)

Há pouco estava a olhar para esta animação de satélite:






A imagem fez-me recuar na memória uns quantos anos.

Lembram-se quando aqui no fórum há muitos anos atrás víamos estas explosões convectivas nocturnas e ficávamos todos extasiados/pasmados?

Hoje, aqui no norte graças ao radar, já podemos inspeccionar o que realmente se passa debaixo de toda aquela "explosão" difusa de nuvens altas, que de certa forma é muito enganadora:






É uma evolução brutal que tivemos no último ano, não só o radar do norte, mas também o output dinâmico com maior resolução.

Isto para dizer que ainda há dias troquei umas mensagens em privado com o @Orion sobre os novos produtos da Eumetsat, em que nos Açores por exemplo finalmente tem agora algo minimamente decente a nível de satélite, coisas que aqui no continente já existem há uns anos mas que por lá foram sendo sucessivamente esquecidas, perante a indiferença de todos, se calhar até de nós aqui.  Temos que fazer força para que todo o território nacional tenha a devida cobertura de Radar também nas ilhas.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 01:56)

Dan disse:


> Agora já chuva a sério.



A actividade eléctrica foi empurrada para ENE, saíu por Quintanilha, Vimioso e norte de Miranda do Douro.

Para Bragança ficou o que restava do arco de chuva. Ainda terá havido acumulados bem interessantes para esta despedida de Julho, e especialmente no tão necessitado nordeste.

Até à meia-noite, Chaves mostra bem que a passagem de uma célula mesmo por cima foi uma rega considerável:


----------



## dahon (31 Jul 2015 às 02:06)

Volta a trovoada a Viseu. Desta vez está a passar de sul para sudeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2015 às 02:17)

Mais descargas!! Desta vez em Viseu! Parece que não acaba!!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 02:17)

dahon disse:


> Volta a trovoada a Viseu. Desta vez está a passar de sul para sudeste.



Confirmado. Também se pode ver neste acumulado de descargas como Bragança praticamente escapou da trovoada, abrindo-se uma clareira naquela zona:






E a confirmação de uma boa rega no nordeste, desta vez em Mirandela:


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 02:26)

dahon disse:


> Desta vez está a passar de sul para sudeste.



Duas fortes descargas nessa direcção, há cerca de vinte minutos:






A precipitação progride para nordeste, estará agora sobre Aguiar da beira:


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2015 às 02:29)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jul 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia ao forum...

Hoje a volta sobe a Serra do Larouco... já no ano passado a subida fez-se com muita chuva e nevoeiro... veremos o que acontece esta tarde...
2ª Etapa: Macedo de Cavaleiros - Serra do Larouco (1535m).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2015 às 10:56)

Bons dias .

Céu meio nublado...o sol está forte  quando aparece ,com 25.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2015 às 12:22)

Vince disse:


> Temos que fazer força para que todo o território nacional tenha a devida cobertura de Radar também nas ilhas.



O da Madeira, supostamente, está 'quase'. Nos Açores, nos próximos 20 anos, acredito mais em algo semelhante à das Canárias, ou seja, 1 radar no arquipélago todo (no G. Central). Aliás, é esse o paradigma em que se está. Claro que isto depende de muita coisa, se os americanos tiram o radar, se vendem o radar ao IPMA e este disponibiliza ao público, etc. Há uns tempos falou-se num radar em Sta. Maria com fundos comunitários. Deve faltar espaço nas montanhas de S. Miguel. Pôr um radar numa ilha com orografia baixa perto de um vizinho moderadamente montanhoso vai resultar nuns ecos semi-permanentes um bocado estranhos. Isto para não mencionar a excessiva dedicação do radar ao sul de Sta. Maria quando o padrão meteorológico vem de oeste. Mas isto também depende da localização do radar no G. Central (se for na Terceira não há problema de maior).

Há uns tempos publiquei aqui uns mini-radares enquanto sugestão para os Açores. O IPMA respondeu-me que a pouca resolução e a elevada manutenção são um problema. Têm razão. Mas a espera por melhores radares vai ser grande, muito grande. É o dilema, tem-se menos equipamentos mas tem-se algo ou espera-se décadas (sem qualquer tipo de prazo) para ter algo melhor? Só se o Juncker largar uma mala com alguns milhões no IPMA  coisa que não vejo acontecer.

Aí no continente falta uma coisa para os entusiastas. Algo que os australianos disponibilizam. Refiro-me, claro, aos ventos:







Pelo menos tem-se uma ideia mais abrangente. As estações, geralmente, são muito espaçadas.

Fim do _off-topic_.

Edição: imagem alterada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2015 às 12:36)

Boas ...nuvens e sol,temperatura a subir,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## dahon (31 Jul 2015 às 13:11)

Há uma bela célula em desenvolvimento a oeste de Viseu.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2015 às 14:35)

Aqui cumulus por todo o lado, tal como ontem à tarde. Dia fresco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Jul 2015 às 14:46)

Desculpem o off topic mas não consigo editar o meu post da foto da Lua... alguém sabe porquê?


----------



## CptRena (31 Jul 2015 às 15:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Desculpem o off topic mas não consigo editar o meu post da foto da Lua... alguém sabe porquê?



Se não estou em erro, o período de edição é apenas de 30min após a criação do post. Após esse tempo o post fica bloqueado, e não é mais possível editar.

Edição

Afinal parece que o período é de 12h


----------



## dahon (31 Jul 2015 às 15:39)

Estou neste momento por Lamego e está uma célula com uma bigorna enorme a norte de Lamego.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 15:51)

dahon disse:


> Estou neste momento por Lamego e está uma célula com uma bigorna enorme a norte de Lamego.


É enorme , vista daqui !


----------



## panda (31 Jul 2015 às 16:04)

Boas
Sol e nuvens, chuva nem vela 
Algumas torres k por aqui andam


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jul 2015 às 17:17)

Webcam em Manteigas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2015 às 17:57)

Boas...as nuvens fugiram todas para os lados Espanha...ai sim,grande bloqueio que anda por aqui ,com 27.4ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2015 às 20:20)

Boas,céu limpo e já brisa fresca a correr ,com 24.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Jul 2015 às 22:10)

boas

por aqui a manha começou com chuva fraca, mas foi coisa pouca. por Nelas nem pingou estava tudo empoeirado na mesma. 
depois veio o sol potente, ate incomodava apesar das muitas nuvens. 

atualmente esta praticamente limpo, vento fraquinho e sigo com 19.7ºC 

extremos:  18.5ºC mínima  \  27.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2015 às 22:44)

Boas...uma boa noite de verão,com uma brisa fresca a correr,com 21.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 29.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2015 às 22:46)

A partir do Alandroal (distrito de Évora) às 19h00 de hoje:


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 00:28)

Pela tarde céu começa a limpar-se a sul, a norte ainda células potentes para além de Castelo Branco.
Tirei várias fotos das células às 18h.

Visitei Vila de Rei e o famoso centro geodésico de Portugal, vistas lindas! Também devo postar no tópico Natureza e Viagens. 
Está muito frio na rua  Arrefeceu num instante, até a casa já está fresca. Registei 17ºC à pouco. Calças e casaco são necessários!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

Pelas 17h30

Para Sul





Para Noroeste as costumes células de Espanha, desta vez mais próximas da fronteira. 









Aqui duas em conjunto, tapadas pela nebulosidade que ainda pairava... A cerca de 120 km de distância









E para finalizar a "Blue Moon" do ano 





Como disse, bem mais fresco hoje, mínimas devem chegar aos 15ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Ago 2015 às 02:56)

Deixo aqui dois registos fotográficos das células de trovoada da zona do Sabugal, ontem à tarde.


----------

